# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2007 ~ Part 2



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 13/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF      

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF  testing 15/03      

MJP (Lister)  Testing 17/03      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM) Stims 04/02    

   Down reg Egg Sharers   ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Emmyloupink (CRM London) D/R 16/02    

wishing4miracle (Lister) d/r 04/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt D/R 11/03    

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned  pill 10/03     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) Cons appt 26/02 es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF Matched 24/01 awaiting af    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start march 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   Follow up Feb to plan FET  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S looking into Natural IVF     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

new home

may many dreams come true here 

WE have a birthday amongst us

Follow the link below to send your birthday wishes

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84867.0

 Sally honey have a super day

love Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hi Ladies

Nic - Thinking of you Hun at such a sad time....

Kate - Hope you and the family are well...

Em - Hows you Hun...I didn't manage to avoid the stinking cold...I am running like a snow cone  

Sally - So sorry to hear about your cat... Hope you have a great birthday Hun

Lou - Hope your taking things easy Hun...Did you get my long winded pm  

Well we are off on holiday on Friday to France to see my foster Mum and Sister.....I have just finished packing our case and Kerecsen's is just about done to....I keep asking him where are we going on Friday and he says A big boat.....I think he will be shocked at how big the boat actually is though   
He says Bonjour but thats about it bless him.... 

Hope you are all keeping well....
Best wishes and I will chat when I get back
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Ruth, sorry that u didnt manage to avoid the cold hun
hope that you dont have to take that in your suitcase!

have a good break with your foster mum and sister
au reviour sweetie but not goodbye 

Nic i am thinking of you sweetie
i do hope that the PM report comes back sooner rather than later so u can plan what path u and dh wish to follow

Carrie hope that af isnt too late for you

Ritz hope that ur throat infection is easing
how r the stims going
when is ur next scan

Kate how r things with you and boo how is your dad honey

Alexia how r u feeling i do hope that ur doing ok

Sally wishin u a very happy birthday
enjoy

Lou i know i have "chatted" to you but thinking of u sweetie

Cj and Tracy hope that the  isnt driving u too mad sending lots of   and 

Maria fab news on starting down reg hun
hope its going ok

Elle how is the stimming going any news on ec date

Maz how r u honey

Rhonda not sure u will be reading but i am thinking of you sweetheart

Love to anyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya everyone!

Ruth, have a great Holiday, nice and relaxing! Boo can speak french as well (Dh is swiss) but I can only speak a bit so they have conversations without me!!

Nic, hope you are doing ok hun. Thinking of you. xx

Carrie, any sign of AF yet??

Ritz, hows you hun 

Alexia, where are you!?! Talk to us. Sent you an email babes.

Sally enjoy your day, hope dh surprised you!

Lou, hope  you doing ok!!! Not long til next scan. How are you feeling??

Em, hows the d/r'ing going hun?? Hope you feeling ok. 

Rhonda, not sure if you are on here but hope you are ok. 

My Dad is getting better thank you for asking, he is waiting for his skin graft now, but not sure when it will be. Will find out later. Fingers crossed. He doesnt really like wounds or blood so he is being a bit "childlike" with his leg, and its not helping his recovery. If that makes sense!

On a different subject, how do I change colour of my text? When I did it everything else worked except the colour change? 

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

xxxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

just a quickie to say i'm still poorly baddy   hoping it will be gone soon. antibiotics don't seem to be doing much though  
my scan is monday - worried nothing much will have happened with me being poorly but we'll wait and see. 

sorry no personals, am reading and thinking of you all  

ritz.


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been a little AWOL! Just needed to get my head around what's happening. I was to be completely honest, so shocked when the hospital called to cancel the TX. My Oestrogen levels rose to over 96,000, and the worse thing was, I felt OK! I just couldn't understand it, and still can't.  I had no nausea, headache, breathlessness, and still don't. I keep hoping that they are going to call me and say they made a huge mistake, and they got my results mixed up with someone else's, but I know with every passing day that is less and less likely,  The most insulting thing of it all, is that i have to continue to take the Buserlin until _at least_ next Tuesday when I have to go for another scan just to check that the follies are now shrinking!! It just seems so unfair.    

Thank-you to all of you who have been thinking of me over the last few days, it means so so much!! 

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Guest

hi girlies 

how are we all doing? ive been really quiet lately hey  erm.....
well ive got good and bad news, the good news is we've got the money sorted  all £3700 of it, we went to the docs today to discuss my bloods from the clinic and i was hoping they would do dh's cb test but (and heres the bad news) the doc cant do it, dh has to be refered to genetics for the test and with the backlog it could take up to 6 months  theres always something stopping me hey? 

rhonda, im so sorry to hear your news 

ritz, i hope you feel better soon hun 

kate, glad your dad is ok  aww and boo talking french? i think kids sound lovely talking in french. to change your text color hun just clik on change color and clik on the color you want, then make sure you type in the middle like this [color = purple]type here[/ color] hope this helps  xxx

em, hope the dr is going ok, not too many side affects? xxx

love n hugs to you all, maz xxx


----------



## starfaith

Hello everybody. I have had all my blood tests done today so fingers crossed all will go well then I shall be ready to be matched. My Hiv has come back negative as well as Hep b/c. So not long now. I was so excited this morning to be able to give blood even though I have a fear of needles. Were on the road now for our precious child we having been so longing for.


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

hi girls can i join you?..
i have been reading your thread for ages so thought id jump along..i am currently egg sharing at crm London, have had my prostapt injection today god dam it 
note to self to kill husband.
really exited now it all feels like its finally happening..i found out the recipient is 29 married and has gone through the early menopause poor lady oh and she is french x 
love to u all xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Emma, welcome to the board! I think I have chatted with you on other boards??

Good luck with your tx, fingers crossed for you! You managed to find out a lot about your recipient!! How did you manage that?!?!

Sorry if you have already said it, but where are you with tx
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Welcome Emma to the board

I am sure the ladies will make you feel right at home

I hope you dont have too many side effects with the down regulating meds

Ritzi hope ur soon feeling better

Kate how r u honey
hows boo

starfaith things are moving along nicely for you

Maz lovely to hear from you how is brandon

Lou thinking of u sweetie
hope ur doing ok

I will catch up with u all later on
Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya my lovely jubely girlies!

Right bout time i got my ar** back in here and catching up with everyone again,Lets give it ago please forgive me any who i forget iam just learning again hehe (puppy eyes)

Rhonda - Sorry to hear ur treatment was cancelled hunnie,I think i got away with it lightly as i too didnt feel ill but did have 48 follies was just a little sore and they mentioned doing the blood test to check levels but that didnt happen and i think they just went on how i was feeling,Shame hunnie but u will soon be up and running again on another cycle! Lets hope its not too long.

Kate - Hows u hunnie and little missus, go on then cant leave dh out   Not too sure where abouts u are with things chik are u still taking a nice break?? Do mind me if iam wrong but aww bless me   

Maz - Hello chuck,How are u? Sooo pleased to read ur news about getting the money toether for ur treatment wooooohoooo!!! Sorry to hear about dh blood tests but hey i bet the main thing to u is havin that money by ur side and ready to go! Well done hun and all the best with ur treatment hun u will soon be do-lally of the drugs hehe!

Ruth - Oh sounds like a nice break away for you`s iam sure u will have a fab time and bless little man hehe he will come back fluent sorry about spellings lol I will have a world of a time on that BIG boat!

Welcome emma hunnie bun!!! xx Goodluck xx


Starfaith - Goodluck hun u will be matched in no time and then its all go-go-go for u.hope ur dream comes true babes.

Ritz - Special hugs hun hope u get well soon Mwah x

Nicw - Hello chik,How are u doing? Sendin u all my love! x

Em is it u thats downregging or do i have the wrong Em pobely knowing me lol How are u getting on hun? As always u do a fantastic job keeping us all update on here,thanks for updatiing mine hun and that little pink teddy bear next to me name awww!! xxx

Well hello iam panting foir my breathe after all of that,well me iam still doing great and so is little tinker in there she deffintaly going to take after her mammy and be a little disco dancer with what she gets upto in there,no bodies business bless her.Well i have my 25weeks check at the midwifes on monday at 2pm so lookin forward to that too,Also will be getting an appt for 0my Anti-D injection at 28weeks as i have Negitive blood see told u i dont do things in one`s,And then on wednesday i have another scan which will be my last one with Gynea who has been keeping an eye on my cervix incase its starts to show signs of early labour which upto now he cudnt be happier with so lets hope this last one on wednesday shows the same eh.Then i have my 28w growth scan on the 12th march which iam looking forward to aswell even thou at these scans i have been having every forntight we have been getting peeks of her on screen.Time is just going no-where deffintaly thought with what i have been through to get to this stage it wud have been a long prenanacy but not upto now..Well thats it from me really unless i pop back in with sumthing i forgot about so that means ill be back in 2secs  

Hope u are all well and may all ur dreams come true!! I always leave baby dust in here for u girls!

Love kelly and tinker!


----------



## *kateag*

Aw Kelly you sound so happy!!! Glad you and tinker doing well!! 

I am on a break of sorts yes, hoping to start again in march depending on the blood tests! Nothing wrong with your memory hun!!

Has anyone else noticed that FF is looking funny today Its all sort of shrunk in and the smileys look odd? Its the only website doing it so I dont think its my lappy

Its making my eyes go all funny!?!?! 

Hope you all ok girlies, my dad is on the mend, boo is back to normal dh is home and I am happy!!! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## MissSunshine

Yes Kate, I've noticed it too! Thought it was just me, very strange!   Glad your dad is getting better honey!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I had issues earlier

many were rectified by clicking ctrl and f5 (together)

Maybe it will help

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh Em F5 is my volume so that doesnt work for me!!! Help!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Afternoon ladies how is your weekend going?   Im having a very lazy day today. Went out with some mates for m birthday and got a bit tiddly dooed  . Not got a hangover thank god but im tired. I dont know if anyone else is the same but i never seem to sleep when i have had a drink. I pass out for a few hrs then im wide awake   so im still in my pj's and curled uner my duvet on the sofa and im not moving. Dh is in bed still coz he on night tonite but i think its time to wake him and im that lazy today im just gonna page the phone in the bedroom   .

Cant belive where the time has gone. Tomorrow its a week since we had counselling and will be a week till we see the cons  

Hope everyone else is ok

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Wow Sally that is a lazy day!!    Hope you had a good birthday  

We have been out for a walk around the aerodrome today and we are now cooking a lovely dinner. 

Had a bath and washed my hair and I am all sleepy!! Could quite happily go to bed, but I wont!!

How is everyone


----------



## caz nox

Hi Girls, 

Just wanted to show you all Oscar! I have changed my piccie and feeling very happy to show him off to you. 

I hope I do not upset anyone by showing off his picture. 

As for me - still waiting for AF to arrive!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

hope you all had a good weekend.

Cax - HI, you managed to change your pic! I know I said it before but I'll say it again Oscars gorgeous!!
Sally - yep Im like that too after drinking - not that I've had a drink since last July! As we are ttc naturally at the moment I doubt I will drink either...always regret it afterwards anyway so I dont mind.
Kelly, blimey that was a long post. Hows u?
Em, how are u doing?
Kate - not long till you get going again. I have every faith in the lister getting your follies going this time.

Right Im off to see the counsellor at the hospital today, had a very sad weekend so hoping she can help me come to terms with things   

Take care
Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Caz what a gorgeous little boy you must show him off! I SO hope this works for you and dh     you so much deserve it hun   

As for me i have my baseline scan tomorrow at 2.30pm          and start stimming too if all is ok         Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Aww Caz he is gorgeous. You must be very proud of your little angel. 

Maria good luck hun! You will be buzzing when you come away!

I had a really rubbish app! My scan says I def have pco, my bio chemistry says i dont. I am Insulin resistant, which means I will almost def get diabeties, but he still didnt offer me anything! 
I need to speak to Lister and ask if they want me to have a lap & dye and or ovarian drilling, and if they want me to have metaformin while I am having tx. So I am still none the wiser and really fed up now. 

Waiting for lister to call back.


----------



## caz nox

Hiya, 

Nic - good for you - I think I will have to see someone soon too. We had a huge row on Fri with the in-laws and my dad. We were trying to tell them what it is like TTC, they said that they understood and that they know what it is like, but my arguement was how can they?? they fell accidently with hubby and my dad never tried either. We all got upset and then we talked about Oscar and then we were all crying! 

Anway - apart from that - I can feel AF twinges - fingers crossed! 

Maria - thank you - if his brothers and sisters look like him they would also be beautiful! 

Kate - thank you and so sorry you had a bad scan. 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi

hi all

sorry people are not very cheerie today  

my scan went okay, day 7 of stimms and while there are 9 follies each side they are still all under 12mm....so hopefully they will really start to grow over the next day or so. i'm starting to feel uncomfortable so the worry of OHSS begins, but hoping a scan on wednesday will show a big growth  

thinking of you all, ritz.


----------



## sallyanne1

Ritz im sorry hun. I havent got to your stage yet so i cant say i know what you are going through. But i thought i would try cheer you up by what i have just read..... DOT COTTON (eastenders) IS GOING TO ADOPT A BABY     Oh my god what will they come up with next    
Luv sally xx


----------



## ritzi

thanks for that sally!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sally i read about that last week
Apparently shes not very happy about the storyline!

How r u feeling less than a week before the cons appt    

Kate did u get a call back from the lister honey

alexia hope you are doing ok honey

Lou lots of luck for your scan later on today i have posted elsewhere!

ritzi  for your stims scan on wednesday

Caz hope the af arrives very soon for you honey

Maria  for ur baseline scan 

love and hugs to anyone i missed
Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, I did hear back from the Lister, but didnt really answer all of my questions!! She said the results of my bloods look good and should be a good indication of what the others will be, but she couldnt say if Met would be usefull or if I should have the other 2 done as she isnt a doctor, SO... I need to get the bloods done on day 3, then 2 days later have a meeting with the dr and he will tell me what to do. 

So Im waiting for the cons from yesterday to call back and then go from there!!!

Thanks for asking hun. 

Hows you

Alexia, how you doing babes?? Not long til scan!!

Lou good luck hun. xxxxx

Ritzi good luck for tomorow

Caz any sign of AF yet??

Maria, posted in Lister thread but  good luck hun!!

We are good lucks at the mo!! Hope thats a sign!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies.

I'm in need of some serious cheering up!  I'm waiting to be matched at the mo, but it is taking so long! I think i am losing the will to live.

I have been waiting since the end of December. I was told all going well i could be EC at the beginning of March, but thats not happening now, cos i'm not even matched yet.

There's a recepient, that has had messages left on answer machine for the past 2-3 weeks and she hasn't got back to the clinic yet. It's doing my head in, i could cry!   It is so hard trying to stay positive.

Sorry for my bit of a rant,

Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Mouse hun im so sorry   you know its never crossed my mind that i wouldnt be matched. My clinic told me they would have me match me within 72hrs. Is it worth you ringing a few other clinics to see where you would stand with them. Might be worth a try

And has anyone heard about women as from tomorrow can get paid to donate eggs  . Im sorry but i think thats really bad. I wouldnt want to get paid as the poor woman who is getting my eggs is haveing to pay out loads anyway without paying for eggs too. I wish i had heard about ED before as i dont have many years left now to donate now. Coz i have decided that even after my treatment i wanna be a donor 

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Mouse dont give up yet hun, you can still be matched. Have you spoken to the clinic again? Surely if that lady isnt getting back to them they can move onto the next?? 

xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Kate & Em - thank you for your wishes - just a little update on me.

Well it looks like I'm not going to be a mummy to twins after all. The scan today showed that although one bubba is doing well at the moment, the other is about 5 days behind and they couldn't find a heartbeat. I have written more in my diary if anyone wants to read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81327.new#new

Sorry for no personals - I'm a bit out of this thread these days 

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Lou I am so sorry, I just read your diary, and please please dont think its you. This is an awful thing to happen to anyone and you have had more than your fair share. 

I know nothing I can say will help you at the moment, but try to relax as much as you can til the next scan. That bubba will be there ready to wave at you and then hopefully you can enjoy your pregnancy. 

Im sending you massive hugs hun. xxxxx


----------



## caz nox

Lou, I am sorry to hear. Keep positive! 

As for me - got a text last night from cousin telling us she is 9 weeks preg - GREAT! 

Carrie


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Lou i am so sorry
there are no words
but you are in my thoughts

Mouse i am sorry to read your post
can you ask them to try a different recipient by any chance
if this one hasnt responsed within 2-3 weeks its unfair to keep you holding on

kate how r u

alexia hope u r ok

Maria happy stimming

caz  to you honey

Sorry i havent been around yesterday i had a sickness bug
i still feel quite nauseas but not quite so as before 
heres hoping it shifts soon
i have drs appt at 5 so heres hoping we find out what may be causing it

Its normal just before af, which if the drugs havent taken effect yet would be due i think mon/tues next week but we will see time will tell 

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww lou hunni i have just read your diary   Im so sorry you have lost one bubba. Its not your fault hun its just cruel nature. Try and rest and take it easy.  

Luv sally xx


----------



## Guest

lou babe, dont blame yourself. im sure the other baby will grow nice and strong for you. just stay relaxed and enjoy your pregnancy, i know its easier said than done but please do try.
thinking of you babe, loads and loads od love n hugs, maz xxx
   ​


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girl

lOU- Sorry to hear what a time u have been oing through hun! Nothing i will say will ease the pain but u are in my thoughts hunnie! Willing little one to keep up the good work for mammy.

Well i Went for my appt today for my last measurement on my cervix.to get there wait and find out that Doc who needs to do my scan isnt in all week arrgghhh dont no why they cudnt tell me before hand,Anyways another doc give me a tummy scan just to check everything is okwhich all was great and give me appt for next week wen other doctor will be in for my internal scan to measure cervix.So back home we went,just got in and my phone went...Was a nurse from hospital to say i needed to go back upto hospital to day unit as i need to have steriod injection for the next 2 days no explantion at all..So we went str8 back up and i was given steriod injection and asked why were they needed as i knew nothing about them..she says its just a precaution with me being at risk of early labour to strenghing little missus lungs incase she makes an early apperance..So i was pleased with them in that way as knowing them they wud have just left me,So i go back tomorrow for another one and thats me done with them!
I had uploaded pic of little one`s scan at my 20week nucular scan.

Hope everyone is well
Goodluck to u all!
Love kelly


----------



## Guest

kelly, glad there on the ball for once hey?   
your scan pic is lovely, bet you cant stop looking at her hey? maybe also now a wallpaper on your mobile? lol

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Yea about time they took notice..Oh yea always looking at her   , yea its saved to my wallpaper on phone lol That pic was at my 20week scan,5weeks again seems like ages she has grew alot more now get another scan(28w growth scan)in 3weeks time so will be big difference,Seen her today and she deffintaly a little sumo  

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Girls, 

Lou I hope you are holding up ok hun. xxxxx

Kelly, glad to hear the docs doing something for you at last and that is such a cute scan pic!!! Still cant believe HOW pregnant you are!! (have I missed a few months somewhere??!)

Maz, loving the new pic hun, your hair is gorgeous!! How you doing?? Any updates

No real news from me, Boo back at nursery today after 4 weeks off, her being in hospital and half term! My Dad seems to be doing well, but now may have an infection in the skin graft site so we have to wait for 3 days to find out, we thought he would be home by friday  

I STILL havent got through to the consultant I saw on monday! Left several messages with his secretary and each time she says he will call me back, then at 4pm today she decides to tell me he is in London and it will have to be tomorrow!! (what is it with medical secretarys/receptionists!!          

Anyway, roll on march!!! 

Big hugs to everyone hope you all ok. 

Me
xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Hiya all, 

Well, at long last AF is here!!!! 

Woo hooooo 

I am off to call the clinic! 

CArrie


----------



## caz nox

Right, just called them and I am now confused. 

They said that we will not start until my recipient is ready...I want to start this month. The nurse told me that she will call me when the recipient is ready and then of course I dunno when that would be. 

What if she does not want to start this month? I know she is ready as she has been on the pill since her last donor let her down. 

Feeling a bit gutted now. 

shall we do this on our own now?? We can afford it (parents)?? 

We have a holiday booked in June and now I am panicking that I will have to cancel it? 

Can someone talk some sense to me!!


----------



## ritzi

awww caz  - i answered you on your other thread hun.....

ritz.


----------



## Guest

hiya birds  

how is everyone?
kate, cheers hun, im lovin my hair too   nothing much to report at the min, we've got the money but still waiting to hear from the hospital (genetics) so dh can have his test done. so were just waiting AGAIN!!!  
sorry your dad still isnt back on form   but im am so happy boo is better  

caz hun, keep on at the clinic, even threaten them with going elsewhere if you have to, 
the biggest part of all of this is the waiting   as for the holiday, just ask yourself whats more important?  

em, brandons doin great thanks   he's managed to get a place in the after school swimming club on mondays so he's excited about that.
i hope your feeling much better now  

mouse, sorry your having trouble with your recipient, ring the clinic and have a paddy! i would  

sally, you ok babe? not long til your appt now is it?  

everyone else   and  

love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hi Ladies 

Thank you so much for your messages. Still not feeling positive about the remaining bubba - I just can't help thinking that maybe this isn't meant for me. Next Tuesday (next scan) seems like ages away yet 

Anyway, not much into personals at the moment I'm afraid so just a couple and those I miss, I hope you will forgive me - it's not that I'm not reading the thread and thinking of you all - coz I am! 

Caz - I hope that the clinic has convinced the recipient to go ahead and you get good news tomorrow. It does seem a bit strange that she's been on the pill waiting for you and now wants to wait 

Kate -     for your  Dad - hope you have him home soon. 

Kelly - glad everything is going well with you and madam. The scan pic is lovely hun. 

Em - hope you are feeling better hun  

Mouse - I can't believe that the clinic aren't being more proactive in matching you - if the recipient hasn't responded, they should just move on down the list. 

Sally - I saw your thread about the green form, I agonized over what to write as I'm not great at writing about me either - I hope you found the link that Tony provided helpful. I actually put quite alot in mine, that way, the parents could choose what they told, how much and when.... I wrote about what sort of child I was, what I liked, was good at, how I grew up and what I have done, my values and why I chose to donate my eggs etc. If I can help any more - just drop me a PM. 

Ritz - hope you are stimming well hun - must be nearing EC for you  

Maz - I'm sure you're hair is fab hun - can't see it at the mo as I aint got avatars (you could stick it in the gallery for me though)  Update! Actually if I go to your profile, I can see it! It's lovely - very stylish! 

Well that's about it for now - hi to everyone else  

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just popping on to say



Lou i am thinking of you

Mouse i agree with Lou

caz have posted to u elsewhere 

Kate hope ur ok have posted to u elsewhere too 

Hope everyone is doing ok

I am okish
just feel a bit sick and headachy apparently its down to the endo
and i should expect a bleed within 7 days oh how nice!

Just a short post as my uncle died this morning and i have taken it worse than i thought, my dad is much worse so i must be there for him

Thinking of you all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Em sorry to hear your news hun, thinking of you and your family. Especially you and your Dad. 

Take care hun. xxxx


----------



## 7sector

hi em

sorry to hear aobut your uncle hun .

my auntie died in august last year from cancer and im still torn up about it. i sit with her whenever i can .
its really hard.so i know how you feel hun .

i get thruogh by knowing my aunty is always with me .
if you wanna talk im here hun .

Jeanette


----------



## caz nox

Hi girls, 

I was jumping the gun and panicking! 

It is all ok - seems that I will be starting on day 21 and then ec around the 19th April - I am so excited! 

Lou - thank you for thinking of me - I am thinking of you too and praying that your bubba is all ok. 

Em - sorry to hear about your uncle - I had a terrible year last year, with Oscar, my auntie and my best freinds mum passing and my other best friend's mum had a brain tumour... everyone is banking on me to bring them happieness in 2007!

carrie
XX


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies,

Still no news about my match. It is doing my head in. 
I last rang the clinic on Tuesday, nurse said the lady hadn't replied to her messages. I want to ring again, but i don't want to keep bugging them or become some nuisance woman, also i don't want to get pissie with them. I suppose they will ring me if they have any news, but it's just taking sooooo long.

It doesn't help when people at work keep asking if i know anything yet. I think i might do a poster and stick it on my back. It might go something like this

" Don't even go there, i'll tell you when i know"  

Sorry for my moan and groan. Everyone else just seems to be moving along quicker than me. The reason it's taking ages is, i am 4 foot 11 inches and most of the recepients don't want my eggs cos of my height.

Hi to everyone 

Love Mouse


----------



## sallyanne1

Mouse i cant belive recipriants can be so picky   So what if you are only 4'11 what should matter is that they are getting the long awaited baby  .
I have finally drafted up what to put on my green form. Its only taken a few weeks  . I have emailed a copy to my mum see what she thinks of it. If anyone else would like to give me there oppinion too then feel free to pm me with your email addy and i will send you a copy. I would like to hear peopls view of it so i dont get it wrong. Would hate to offend anyone. Jeanette i will send you a copy when you come on msn  
Well i still got a bit of a dicky tummy but feeling much better now thank god.

Em im so so sorry hun  
Luv to everyone
sally x x


----------



## caz nox

Mouse, 

I hope you get matched soon. If I was you I would nag them to find another recipient?? 

Best of luck

Carrie


----------



## starfaith

Hey I totally know what you been about keep calling the nurse. I too feel like they will be like. Oh for gods sake its that bloody annoying woman again. Don't they realise what we are going through without having to keep chasing them up all the time... It really  me off. I hate phoning up now. I always feel embarrassed. Then I just have to think you know I'm bloody paying for this. If I didn't do my job properly I would be in trouble. I don't know maybe its just me having a little woman I think. My other sister has just told me that she is 7 weeks pregnant. My bro has just had a little girl on Monday & my other bro's is due in 2 weeks. WHEN ME....So now i will be an aunty to 15 by september this year. Sorry for the moan girlies. xxx

post amended by moderator


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, hope you dony mind me popping in, am usaly on the icsi board, but ater my 2 shots 1st ending in a M/C and bfn on the 2nd, me and DH are haveing to go private, but we have thought long and hard and ive decided to become a egg sharer, i would be sooooooo greatful if you girls could give me some info on this,

i just keep thinking that, i have that chance with icsi to make my dreams come true and i would love to help out someone to make there dreams come true aswell.
i live in glasgow and dont no where to start

love susanne


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Susanne - I'm not sure which clinics near you do egg sharing (i'm sure one of the other girls can answer that one though).  Alot of clinics have open/information events about egg sharing and thats how we got started.  We just went along and had a chat with one of the nurses, then saw the consultant.  Once you have some information about possible clinics then its worth a phone call and ask them if they can send you some information or if you can have a chat with them about your circumstances.  We had to have some tests (blood tests mainly) and the woman has to be under 35, but these things might vary from clinic to clinic.  I hope that helps for a start.  I'm sure some of the other girls will give you some info as well.  Good luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone, 

Just popping on to say hi, and hope everyone ok. 

No news from me really! Will do a proper post later!!
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Wow quiet on here this weekend   I got my cons appointment tomorrow and im really excited. Not sure if to take my money with me to pay while im there? Someone said to me that i wont pay till i have been matched. But i wont get any drugs or anything till i pay  Ok sally has her worrie head on     I so wanna start next month. I was told it will only take a max of 72hrs to match me anyway. But do we have to be in sync with out cycles? And what happends if we're not?
Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend

Luv sally x x


----------



## ritzi

hi all - it is quiet  

sally - good luck for tomorrow   at my clinic you pay when you start stimming - as those are the drugs that cost the most money££££. obvioulsy not sure about your clinic - how much do you have to pay? - just curious as I've paid about £1000 so far and haven't paid for freezing or blasts or ICSI etc....wondering how much others pay  
to be in sync with your cycle the clinic usually put both donor & recipient on the pill and then start tx on the same day.... 

well girls i have EC tomorrow at 11am - determined no OHSS this time, so far all seems okay, the odd twinge but nothing like last time  

hi to everyone else  

ritz.


----------



## CJ

Hi Mouse sorry your having trouble with getting Matched up, it took the clinic ages to get me matched, I think I'm very ordinary looking but still took mths.

I know what you mean about calling them too, I think I put on here somewhere before that, basically, because I rang a few times to ask questions (mainly because they never told me anything, like when I was matched for instants, they never let me know  ) my nurse asked me twice if i wanted to pull out   I was shocked, I was a bit rude because i said to her once i was fine with the egg sharing it was the lack of info that I had the problem with. 
There is a lovely nurse called Vikki, I had her for all my scans and she was there for ET. The main event people (that do EC and ET) are great. 

I have to add too that when i got my HCG result the Lady who told me was horrid, no joy or happiness in her voice, and she was very matter of fact, just said it's a positive result so we need to make a date for a scan.., I was pee'd off she didn't even say congratulations to me.

All worked out in the end though (well so far, still have scan to get through) and they do know what there doing, just forget to tell you sometimes   Good luck Hun, I'll be watching out for your news  

CJx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ritz good luck for tomorrow hun   . With my clinic we have to pay £500 for the es treatment and im almost sure she said that we have to pay that or we dont get the drugs   and i know she said we have to pay the £850 for the ICSI when i start stimms. I can never remember  . God i was really hoping that i didnt get put on the pill   But saying that im due for af tomorrow and dont you start the pill on your first day? I think i will take the money just in case tomorrow coz i dont wanna have to go back with it the next day  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping in as dh is cooking dinner

Sally wishing you lots of  for your appt with the consultant
so hope you can get going in march   

Kate hope that all is ok how is your dad doing sweetie
hows boo?

Alexia how r u feeling honey

Lou thinking of you sweetheart

Nic how r u doing i have been thinking of you soooo much

Ritz sending lots of        for EC tomorrow 

Cj have said it already but  honey

Mouse i hope that you hear from your clinic about a match very soon

susanne wishing you lots of  on your egg share journey
I am sure the girls here will be able to answer your questions or if not know somewhere to find the answer

carrie how r u

Starfaith hope ur doing ok

love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girlies!

Dh is treating me to a chinese tonight so I am just on here while he gets boo to bed!

Em, hows you hun?? We all good thank you, boo is fine and my dad is getting better everyday, hopefully touch wood he will be home this week. 

Sally good luck tomorrow. 

Alexia, hows the sickness babe?? Not long til scan! Wooohooo!! Are you placing bets?!

Lou, how are you hun?? xxx

Ritzi, good luck tomorrow!! Wow, its gone so quick!! 

Mouse, hope you get matched soon hun. 

Sorry to whoever I have missed. Hope you all ok. 

xxxxx


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, thank you for all you support, am sitting hear with the yellow pages phoning clinices to see if they do egg shareing, and to send us info out, 

ive been thro icsi twice 1st ended in M/c at 8 weeks and bfn on our 2nd shot will that effect us wanting to egg share, 

love susanne  xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi susanne there is a link at the top of the es board that gives you a list of clinics that do es. 

Cant wait till later for my appointment im sooooo excited    I have got palpitations thinking about it im that nervous. Point is i have never felt like this on any other appointment. I think its coz we will know when we are starting this time  
Right off for a shower and to wake dh coz he on nights tonite bless him ( hate it i miss him n get scared on my own   ) 
I will be back later with the good news    pma pma pma

Luv sally x x


----------



## ritzi

a real quickie as i'm a little   from the drugs

9 eggs for me - must call in the morning to see how many embies  

will catch up tomorrow  

ritz.


----------



## endometriosislass

Ritz..Well done hunnie~! Goodluck for tomorrow for fertilzation results! come on embryos do ur business for a lady in the waiting for her dream!!!! Let us no how u get on! Enjoy the wooooooozzziness from the drugs  

Hope everyone is doing well..thinking of u all.

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Ritzi well done you! Good luck for the call tomorrow, keeping it all crossed for you. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping in to say

ritzi hope that all goes well in the lab of lurve tonight and u make lots of lovely embies      

Sally fantastic news on your appt  

I also wanted to wish Lou lots and lots of        for tomorrows scan
I am thinking of you sooo sooo much just now

kelly lovely to see you posting 

kate hope all is well with u

quick hello to everyone

Not much happening here
period is here again 

My doggie Bouncer had her bits removed today and hasnt been too clever herself since the op and me and dh are pacing the floors tonight
She is with steve who is our kennel man but also does work with a charity which enabled us to get her op lots cheaper, the vet wasnt happy to let her home tonight but was happy to let steve look after her which i much prefer as i know she would get more stressed at the vets

She has just slept refused food and water
we hope she will be much better after a good nights sleep but know steve is looking after her like one of his own 

I miss her sooo much tonight

catch up tomorrow

Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Well Done Ritz, hope you get lots of lovely embies         Maria xx


----------



## mouse14

Hi everyone.

Not much of an update, but let you know anyway.
I rang the clinic yesterday, spoke to a lovely nurse called vikki, she said she would find out what was happening with the match and get back to me.

7.50am this morning, Vikki rang back to say they hadn't heard from the recepient and that they were going to contact her this week. I asked why it was taking soooo long and what was going on. Vikki said she didn't know and would find out.

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON, doesn't this woman want my eggs?  I'm fit and ready to start, and she can't even be bothered to contact the clinic! I was surprised though that they rang so early. I'm getting so bloody frustrated it's unbelieveable.  

Well done ritzi with your ec, hope you get lots of embies.  

CJ, thanks for your little message. I know dh and i will get there in the end, but this waiting is doing my head in. What am i going to be like on the 2ww? Put me in a padded cell now!   

Talk to you all later,

Mouse x


----------



## ritzi

hi girls,

just a quickie as i feel poorly - i'm sad to say out of our 9 eggs, 3 were immature and 2 fertilised abnormally. We have 4 good embryos today though and ET with assisted hatching will take place on thursday. I feel gutted really as it's our lowest fertilisation rate to date - but keep telling myself it only takes one      the more tx we do the worse things get  

very very sore today - clinic scanned me this am and no sign of OHSS thank goodness, so they think it's just that my ovaries are a bit swollen (6cm and 8cm) and i was pulled around a bit yesterday  

ritz.


----------



## *kateag*

Ritz, good luck for thursday, sorry to hear you didnt get as many as you thought hun, but you must remember you do only need one. Not much help I know.  

Rest up hun, and good luck. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Evening ladies,

For those of you that dont already know, Em (Heffalump) had awful news today. Her darling furbaby Bouncer has died   

As you can imagine she is totally devastated. Here is a link to the thread where you can post your messages to her if you wish for support and at this awful time

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86420.msg1183018;topicseen#msg1183018

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## *kateag*

Em, I have posted on the other thread hun, but I am so sorry to hear your news. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Just a quick update from me to say that Bubba was looking very good on the scan today - strong heartbeat and lots of movement - I could be starting to believe that this might work out this time. Need to get out of the ninth week and it will be the furthest I have got. I have nother scan next Tuesday. I'll do a proper update in my diary and will include todays pic. 

So utterly gutted for our Em   

Lou
XXX


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh that's fantastic news Lou   so happy for you! Maria xx


----------



## CJ

Ahh well done Lou thats fantastic news, every step is that little bit closer Hun, been looking out for your news and I'm so happy it's going well, good luck for the next scan  

Hi Em , so so sorry to hear your news, so sad for you sweetie    

Hi Mouse, I like Vikki too, she's definitely the nicest nurse there I'd say, has never made me feel I was being a pain or anything was too much trouble for her. I don't know whats going on there, when I got matched they told the lady and she said yes straight away while on the phone. saying that though it was over 2wks later that I found out I had been matched so maybe it's crossed wires and she has said yes but they haven't sorted the paper work. I know that there receptionist has left recently (over heard nurses after one of my scans) so I think that will have messed up some stuff. Good luck with it Hun, will look out for your news  

CJ x


----------



## Dolphin01

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say I am back from my holiday in France....So will catch up tomorrow if I can as you have been busy girls...

Em - I have sent you a pm but just wanted to say I am so gutted for you....

Lou - Have sent you a pm to Hun....Will catch up with you soon hopefully....

Right I am off to bed cause I'm pretty shattered...Mind you I have done about six loads of washing....You need another holiday to get over all the stuff you have to do when you get back   

Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies, 

Lou have posted on other thread hun  

So pleased for you!!

I just wanted to pick some brains if I may! (yup- AGAIN!!  ) As you all know my last cycle was cancelled, and I have to have these tests done ( ) but Im wondering if going on a day 21 protocol would help?? I was on the pill for 2 weeks last time (the only thing that drove me crazy!) and then onto d/r for just under a week and then straight onto stimms even though I had cysts on my ovaries. 
So, if the bloods come back ok, is there a possibility they could start me on march's cycle, so its a day 21, and cancels the pill out? Would that help with the cyst situation

I know its all different for each person, but just a rough idea?

xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Kate - I think it would depend on if your clinic will operate that protocol. It's what I do with mine. I start jabbing on day 21 and scan 3 weeks later then as long as recip is ready, we move on to stimms. Also, it will depend on the recipient and where they are in their cycle as to whether you could start straight away. Whether it would help with the cyst situation, I don't know. I DR'd twice no problem but then on this cycle, didn't bleed and it was suspected that I had a cycst that was stopping me yet we did nothing different. I think it's a chat you need to have with the clinic hun. 

Lou
XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Af has arrived at last   Just phoned care but bev not there so spoke to someone else who told me that bev has me on a day 1 start. Well the way my af is at themo that puts it APRIL 1st   Which also happends to be the day of my dad's funeral 8 years ago   . But it also gives me a little more time to get the money together so i can have the upgrade whoooooo.     No-one is sticking anything up my bottom  . She also said bev has matched me with someone but they havent replied yet    Oh well plenty of time   Oh its exciting im happy now i can have my upgrade lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox

Sally,


----------



## *kateag*

Great news! April 1st is also my birthday!
xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Kate! its my birthday too! April fools day!


----------



## *kateag*

Haha! Yip thats me!


----------



## sallyanne1

Well its got to be a lucky day for me then Coz it was lucky for your mum's lol   

Luv sally x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi girls, had my day 9 scan today and they counted over 26 follies   largest being 18mm. They've told me to stop the Menopur now and coast for a few days as my oestrogen level is now 13897! Have to go back tomorrow for another scan/bt and fingers crossed my levels will start to plateau and fall     They won't let me have the trigger jab for egg collection unless my levels are under 15000   All being well ec will most likely be Monday    It's a waiting and hoping game now, please keep everything crossed for me girls   Maria xx


----------



## 7sector

Hi Girls

how is everyone. sorry not been on to post for a few days .having a really hard depressing time with work over an incident that happened outside of school 4 years ago long story and ended up in school this year .i have told my boss im now considering leaving as i came home today and cried i cant take anymore.

hope your doing well maria keep me informed.

ill post again soon .
love to you all 
Jeanette


----------



## Guest

im sorry girls, ive tried to read the posts i really have, but my eyes aint workin i think im still drunk from last night shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i'll come back later and talk to you all but i think i need to go back bed now, night night x


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz poor you. I will be like that sunday coz my brother is taking me out  .
My flippin synus's are playing up again which gives me a nasty head and painful face ( no comments on that 1 please   ) Dh has got his blood test in an hr for the chromosome test which is now getting to me coz i think well what if thre is a problem? What if there is something wrong will i need to get dd tested? What about future prg how will it effect that. God im always stressing about something agggghhhh lol.

Be back later

Luv to all  
Sally x x


----------



## caz nox

wooo hooo

My doctor has just called me to tell me that my prescription is ready to be picked up! He had no problems whatsoever writing it out for me, I thought he would question it! 

So excited!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls it's soooo good news   My oestrogen levels have fallen to 11434 and my follies are ready so i'm having egg collection Saturday morning!!!   I'm so excited but scared too   So hope i get a good number for recipient and myself         Wish me luck girls.. Maria xx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

maria - great news hun!   for EC

caz - how lucky are you! cannot believe your GP has done that      was a firm no from mine  

sally - not long now.....dont worry about dh bloods - not easy i know but sure they'll be fine  

cannot believe all the april 1st birthdays  

my et went well,we now have a 6 cell and 8 cell assisted hatched embie back where they belong   doing the 3 day bed thing for the first time   figured it's worth a shot...

hi to everyone else, ritz.


----------



## sallyanne1

Caz what prescription was that? Our dr's are shi**y and wont do anything for us  

 Maria for Sat and ec. Dont worry hun you will be fine and have plenty of eggies    

Ritz Concrats on being PUPO    Keep them feet up now hun

Well dh went for his blood test today and we have a 2 week wait to find out the result  

And im really really     I saw the woman who ran ova n killed my cat today. She walked past my house as i was pulling up and she didnt even acknowledge me    No sorry nothing   Im so F****ng mad. I will get my revenge on her.  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Caz whats the px for??

Ritzi good luck on the   hun. Enjoy the bed rest, cant hurt can it. I plan/hope to do that soon!

Good luck hun. xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

How you feeling today maz?   hope you havent got a bad head  

Does anyone know..... If you are a donor at one clinic and there is a recipient at another clinic are they offered your eggs or do you only get offered eggs from your own clinic 

I cant wait to get started and i know that it will be here in no time. The only part im not looking forward to is the invoice   its gonna be an extra £150 with the drug upgrade but i dont care coz least i wont have to have it in my bottom   And dh doesnt have to come anywhere near me with a needle   

Jeanette hun how are you? hope your feeling better about work. Can you not change departments? Thought you had managed to change so you didnt have to work with them.


Luv to all  
Sally x x


----------



## caz nox

My GP has offerered to pay for ALL my drugs on a NHS prescription - cool eh!!

Sally - with my clinic they offered the London clinic my eggs too? I have not got a clue where the person is from.


----------



## caz nox

MJP - good luck for tomorrow! 
Ritz - hope your 2WW is going well
Sally - not long hun, it will be here before you know it !


----------



## *kateag*

Caz are your drugs not included in your price?? Mine are??


----------



## ritzi

kateag
for cromwell cardiff and swanseaa - which is no longer cromwell but LWC - the drug fee is £450. london is free..... 

not sure why  

ritz


----------



## caz nox

Hiya, 

No - its seperate - so I am only paying now for the HFEA fee and ICSI! (I think) 

Woo hooo


----------



## *kateag*

Oh thats odd!? How come London is doing something cheaper for a change!

In that case well done on getting px for them!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

hiya girls   
i feel better now lol, i think i might have had a little too much champagne (and vodka's) lol
we had a celebrity at the launch party, well to anyone in the hairdressing world hes a celebrity
his name is toni mascolo, he is the founder of toni and guy.
he shook my hand and told me i am very pretty    
right where are we? erm....

caz, your tx sounds really cheap, its great that your gp is funding the drugs  

sallyanne, not long now hey. i bet your so glad your having the upgrade. when i went bev told me that not many peeps can handle the other one (ouch!)

ritz, hows the bed rest going hun? have you named your embies?  

maria, how did ec go? hope you got lots of lovely eggies 

aweeze, awww im so happy for you hun, hows the pg going hunny? 

kate, whats happening with you? hows boo (shes soooo cute )

sorry to anyone ive forgot, take care love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooooooooooooh look at mrs glam in that pic!! Who does your hair hun Its gorgeous! And Wow to Toni at the salon, its your brothers fanchise isnt it? Very nice!! (how far away are you for me to get my hair done?!)

Im waiting for   to arrive so I can get to Lister to have some bloods done, so that they can decide what tx I may need, and if I can share again. So keep it all crossed for me! Had a bit of dodgy news yesterday saying I have a subseptate uterus (or may have!?) but nobody felt the need to tell me.     so need to see what Lister say about that as well. 
My Dad still in hospital so been up and down there all week, but we are hoping he will be out this week. 

Hows you hun?? Any news on dh's tests yet? 
xxxx

(you just changed the pic! that one is lovely too, awwww your mummy!)


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls, i got 16 eggies so we are very happy with our 8     Feeling tired and still in a bit of pain so i'll do a better post tom, lots of love and   to all you lovely ladies, Maria xxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 

how are you all i can never remember the names of all of you.so im not even going to bother lol i shall only get them wrong.

hope everyone is feeling well. good luck to those due to start treatment soon. sorry ive been loopy latetly i worry about everythnig and then over exagerate so im sorry. 
im hoping to stay in touch more often then my bubbles may start to grow lol.(god now im sounding greedy) i'll get my attitude right one day lol/

anyway good luck to everyone .
Jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls, Just heard from the lab, we got 100% fertilisation   7 embies dividing well, our 8th egg wasn't an egg or something? They have provisionally booked us in for ET on Tuesday but if they continue to divide well we can have a blastocyst transfer on Thursday     So happy!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Maria

Fantastic news honey

so pleased sweetie

      

Love Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Well done Maria!  

Go clever little embies  

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Go Maria's embies!!!!

Well done you two!! Fingers crossed for Tuesday or Thursday!!
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Wow   well done Maria thats fantastic news hun  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest

thats fab news maria  

kate, my bro cuts, blowdrys and styles my hair and his boyfriend (who also works at toni&guy) colours it   we are in leicester so maybe a bit too far for you to come   
dh aint had his test yet   were still waiting for the appt (i think i will ring them tomoro)

well its my wedding anniversary today, 7 years   i had a lovely morning, dh took me clothes shopping (woohoo) then took me out to dinner at the pub next to my mums house.
BUT my dad was there and i ended up going round my mums for the afternoon whilst they got drunk! (men!!!) so right now he's asleep on the settee  

hope everyones ok   love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, wow where is everyone?

ive opened up a myspace account for my bro's salon, if anyone wants to see just click  HERE

i'll be back lol xxx

/links


----------



## *kateag*

Well done Maz, very good!! Im not a member of myspace but its brill!! Gutted you so far away from me!! Otherwise I would be up  there like a shot...  

Where is everyone


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls  

How are u all doing?
Just wondering if everyone is ok with me popping in and out posting? Sumtimes i just sit and read as iam not sure weather or not its approiate to join in wud hate to think i ever upset anyone in here as ur all a lovely bunch,but like to offer helping hand to anyone needing it thats going or begining treatment although i can be a little success story for u all   So if i make any of u a little uncomfortable just give me a shout i wont at all be offended!Honestly.

Take care 
love kelly


----------



## Guest

kelly dont be silly hun, must be the pg hormones   this thread wouldn't be the same without you and kelly.d.
were having trouble keeping it going without you  

your bump looks amazing  

take care babe, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Are you mad mrs!! You are being FAR too quiet but only letting you off cos you cooking that litte bubba!!

Hows things Bump looks gorgeous!xxxx


----------



## tomsmum

Hi,

Would it be ok if I joined you all? I'm just about to start my 1st eggshare as a donor and would love to have somewhere I can chat to people in the same situation.

babydust to everyone


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Tomsmum! Welcome to the mad house!!

What clinic are you having your tx at hun?? 

Looking forward to chatting to you

Kate

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

I am here

Sorry i havent been around too much

Kelly you are always welcome here my sweet
Bump is looking good

what an inspiration u r to us all

Maz fab news on the my space

Tomsmum welcome to the thread
Look forward to getting to know u

Lou thinking of you and lots of luck for tomorrow       

Love to anyone i missed

EMxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi tomsmum

look forward to chatting with you. everyone on here are fantastic.

you have come to the right place. im also an egg donor at Lister im currently on pill but start d/r on sunday. 

welcome to ff and good luck.

Jeanette


----------



## tomsmum

Hi,

I'm at the cromwell at Darlo, just waiting for a match then its all go! (hopefully! I say that with confidence yet I don't really know what on earths going to happen!)

I had successful IUI there 2 yrs ago, gave me my ds and now want to give someone else the chance and hopefully get us #2! 

Thanks for the welcomes, hope to get to know you all soon

Laura x


----------



## endometriosislass

Thanks girls

Fell much better posting now hehe just had to check!
Right who said i was too quiet?  
Na promise i wont cause u all TOOO much bother just a little bit like this ------------------------------.

Welcome tomsmum i done my cycle at cromwell darlington ANYTHING at all u need to know or i can help u with give me a shout hunnie bun.

Not sure is i had posted on here and let u all no last week(was it last week or week before??)yea one of them two i had steriod injections for 2days for little one to mature her lungs with me being at risk of prem labour so thats all done and dusted.I had my last cervix scan on wednesday.last chance to get cervical stitch put in and i DIDNT NEED IT! Theres no signs of my cervix causing prem labour so i was over moon with that.I also found out iam having a C-Section due to little tinker lying in double breech postion since 12weeks as with my unicornated womb she cant lie long ways so she sitting up nice and comfy.At the end of the day she has to come out one way or another.
I have my 28week growth scan on monday so will update u all on how that goes.So for me its all good atm!   about time sumthing went well for me.Will love and leave u all now as dp due in from work.
Thanks again munchkins  

Love kelly


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god kelly where did that bump come from    im sure it wasnt that long ago u anounced ya BFP. hope she stays where she is for now bless her.Have you got a name yet? or is that a post i missed  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

HI Ladies

 Kel your bumps huge! Glad all is good with your cervix. Hope scan goes ok. You have to stick around or we'll miss you and your crazy posts

 Hi Tomsmum, look forward to chatting with you

Lou - hope all is ok with your scan  

Jeannette - not long till d/r!!! bet your excited......and nervous

Maz - like the myspace page  

Hi everyone else

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya everyone

How r u all

Lou i am thinking of you sweetheart
I will catch up with your news later on

Nic r u ok honey

Kelly hope u and  are ok

nothing to report from me!

Still on the d/r drugs have no symptoms at all of them
except 2 weekly af 

apart from that
our new arrival is keeping me busy!

her name is going to be willow and as soon as i can get my sister round a pic will be uploaded but all i can say is shes absolutely gorgeous (i am not biased of course!)

Em


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello everyone

Sallyanne we got...Ella-Mae picked for her.  

Em glad to hear u arent sufferin with any sideaffects which is a good thing,touch wood   only big of wood i can find in his hand!

Love kelly


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies,

Hows everyone doing? Cute bump there kel.

Just found out i've become a great auntie again today. Little boy called Harry, at 5lb 12oz, 3 weeks early. So happy for my niece, it's her 2nd. She was down in Poole for a couple of days with her mum and other son, when she went into labour this morning. She came back to Bath just in time, she didn't want it down in Poole. Only took 4 pushes, no drugs, no gas n air, no nothing! OMG!

It's hard though, to be happy. I am happy for her, but sad that it's not happening to me too! I just hope i don't burst into tears when i go visiting later.

I rang Salisbury clinic ...... AGAIN!!! Nothing is happening on the matching side. Still haven't been able to get hold on the lady they want to match me with. The nurse did try to ring her this morning before the lady would of gone to work, but don't no the outcome. Starting to think if it will ever happen!  

Thanks for listening to a ranting, miserable *****.

Mouse x


----------



## *kateag*

Kell, thats a lovely name, I cant believe you going for your 28 week check?! How the hell did that happen so quick!!!

Mouse, dont worry hun, everyone goes through the same thing, and nothing can be said to make you feel any better hun. Just focus that one day it will be you. 

If you cant visit then maybe you could take a few days, does she know about your tx? 

You must be getting really annoyed about the matching, have you called again today 

Im waiting for a call back from my clinic, and when we are waiting for an answer its hard to remember how busy they are. It will happen soon hun. 


Em, cant wait to see the pic of Willow! Is that from Winnie the Pooh? 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh girls Im getting the hump now!  

Af not here, and now cos Dr O has said he thinks I can go straight on to start again, but hasnt given my notes over to the Ovum donation team before they go home, they cant tell me what to do, and the head nurse is going on a course til friday, so if I start af tonight then it will be too late to start the pill when she gets back to tell me, cos she doesnt know if I can or I cant til she has seen my file!     Still with me

SO, I am waiting for   to arrive, still dont know if I need these other 2 tests done, dont know if I can start pill and when she gets back on friday it will be too late, unless I dont come on til wednesday/thursday which is going to be really late!


----------



## Guest

awww kate, its a pain aint it?
before all this we spent our time praying af wouldn't come or would be late, but now we want it NOW! lol

kel, lovin the name, its soooo sweet.
ive had the name of my baby girl picked out for ages lol, Caity~Beth (Catherine was my nanna's name and Elizabeth is my middle name that has been passed down for years)

oooo gotta go n take Brandon school lol xxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone

kate...if AF does decide to turn up  can you get your gp to prescribe the pill then your all set for Lenas decision even if shes says no at least you'll be all set

mouse - it WILL happen. i know its hard but try and keep positive

em - Im ok thanks, 1st day back to work today, trying to keep busy.... hows puppy?? 

Carrie - you about? how are you coping on your wait to d/r?

be back later

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Nic, 

I have all the meds in my cupboard that they gave me when my last cycle was cancelled, I just need the Met, but I still have no idea what to do!! And no af still.......


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - personally i would start taking the pill even if lena says no this month at least you know af will turn up on time next month as you would have a pill bleed.....but thats just my way of thinking but then as my cycles went anything upto 90+ days i would think that way!
Its 6 weeks today since i had Charlie and I havent had af yet. wish she'd turn up i want to know if the pcos has returned and what my cycles are like now.

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Aw hun, Im sorry. I hope you are feeling ok.  
xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

Kate - If I were you I would get on the pill, if I had done that last month I would not have waited any longer and should have started then. 

Nic - how are you doing? 

Mouse - Fingers crossed

Em - the puppy looks so cute! 

As for me - still so excited - I am feeling so positive and have been told off by mates for being so. I am sooo certain it is going to work that we are already planning xmas with baby or babies! Am i mad? 

Speak soon

Carrie


----------



## Martha Moo

the puppy in the pic is not willow

its bouncer at the same age and when you see willow you will see he difference in size!

Bouncer in that pic is the same age as willow now 

I am gonna go online and try and find how much a cable will be and then i can download the pic onto the pc and upload it

hope everyone is doing ok today

Kate lots of  for toda honey

Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone

Em - cant wait to see puppies pics, i was looking at pics of Archie earler of when we first got him - so cute!! if i can find my phone to pc cable i will upload some and change my profile pic

Carrie - dont you worry about be positive!! Im doing ok will pm or email you.

Kate - hope all goes ok today it'll feel weird to be back there again

Hi everyone else  its been very quiet on here the past few days 

.....and Alexia if your reading I'm eager to find out how your scan went!!

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!!

Was good to be back at lister (in a strange way!) 

Had the bloods done, got all my met and AF arrived!!! Wooohooo!! So all go on saturday, which I am counting as day 2. 

Got to run, but will post properly later!

xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girlies..

Hope you are all well?   We have one top grade blast on board, testing 17th March    

Lots of love and   to all

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Am back! 

Maria, replied on Lister, but SO pleased for you hun! Roll on st Paddy's day!

Hope everyone is ok, its very quiet on here lately 

My quick story! Got to lister, had my blood done, and she really bruised me, swear she doesnt like me! Anyway, got that done, results should be back by Tuesday, so fingers crossed for that, and then I collected my px for the met. We were up there for about an hour and a half and it was like we had never been away!? Im hoping that we actually get somewhere with it this time... was determined to be relaxed and chilled, but am now getting nervous again!!  
Anyway, came home, took my Mum to the hospital to see Dad who is doing well, fingers crossed will have him home by next week, he is desperate to get out!! then dh took me shopping and got me a gorgeous cardi, and then we went for a walk round the aerodrome up here, so shattered but happy! 

And AF is here!!! So I can start everything on saturday! Going to be very strange being on the pill again! Hopefully it wont send me doolally like last time!!

So theres me, rambling away!! Dh is cooking a lovely salmon dinner now, and I am going to chill....... 

Hope you are all ok!
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 13/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF      

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF  testing 15/03      

MJP (Lister)  Testing 17/03      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Emmyloupink (CRM London) D/R 16/02    

wishing4miracle (Lister) d/r 04/03    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES D/R 11/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned  pill 10/03     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) Cons appt 26/02 es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF D/R 13/03    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start march 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   Follow up Feb to plan FET  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## caz nox

Hello Em, 

Fab list, could I ask to be moved to start Down Reg on the 13th March! 

Thank you1


----------



## Guest

ooooooooooo im sooooo excited, 

dh has got his blood test on thurs to check if he's a carrier but we have decided to go ahead with IVF either way.
so i rang the clinic to let them know we will deff be going ahead and to make an appt.
i was told prev that it takes 4-6 weeks for an appt so i was shocked when she told me there had been a cancellation and we can go in monday!!!!!

woo hoo im so excited its finally our turn    

look at my new ticker, aint it exciting lol

love n hugs to everyone, maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning girls

WOW maz that blumming fantastic news honey

carrie will update you on the list in a mo

Kate i bet it felt weird to be back there  oooh not too long now sweetie   

Lou hope u and wiggle are ok

maria  lots of 
fab news on the blast

ritzi hows the  going honey

has anyone heard how ebjones got along with her ec/et/2ww?

CJ not long til your scan honey how r u feeling

Alexia thinking of you and wondering how many bubbas u have on board!

kelly how r u and Ella-Mae

Kellyd where r u hun thinking of you and them babes

Jeanette not long til your D/R now honey 

Nic hows u sweetie

Love to all i missed
Emxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies,

Finally got some news yesterday from the clinic. I rang them up to find out what was going on. The nurse said, she had finally managed to talk to the possible recepient.

The lady might say yes, but she has to see the consultant and the nurse early next week to discuss her case. If everything is alright, it is likely she will be my recepient. So early next week, i will know one way or the other.

If not, then i will be matched with someone else immediately. 
Fingers crossed!  

Thanks for trying to keep my positive,

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Well im not to happy.  I was matched tuesday but i still havent recieved my protocol or invoice which means i still cant get my drugs   . My ES coordinator only works 3 days a week anyway so she wont be there now till next week and i dont know how long it takes for the drugs to arrive  I know i still have a coupleof weeks but i like everything there and ready and to be organised. I will leave it till next wed at the latest and ifstill nothing then i will ring then and ask whats going on coz af might come early like she did jan  
Mouse least things are looking up for you now hun   
Maz   for monday hun  

Luv to everyone  
Sally x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Fantastic news Maz    So pleased for you, you can finally get going    yes it's your turn hun! Woooohoooo! xxx   for the test.

Mouse that's great news too! You've been messed around you poor thing  and the waiting is horrid! At least you will know for sure next week, hope they get you started now asap


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello

Maz - thats brilliant - its fate - a very good sign I think   good luck for your appointment you must be so excited

Mouse - good news - FINALLY!

Sally - what a pain in the bum! I know what you mean about being organised.

hi everyone else

some news from me.....Charlies post mortem results are back - now I have to wait till 29 March to see the consultant for them. Im not chuffed how do they think that makes me feel knowing they know what went wrong and I have to wait 3 weeks to find out. I tried getting the appointment bought forward but they cant see me till then. I will pester them I think as its driving me nuts not knowing and how can I carry on TTC/setting up egg share again untul I know? Also ths is the biggest gggrrrr do you know where I have to go to see him? His office is in the feotal medicine unit where they do all the scans - where i went and found out we had lost him. Thats cruel. I know I wont say anything while Im there though as I'll just be crying    anyway if I can find anything out before that I'll let you know

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Girls, 

Nic I am so sorry to hear they making you wait, I really hope you can get it brought forward asap. They always seem to have appointments in the most horrible places. I know its nothing compared to your app, but I had to have a scan for pco in the maternity unit?! 
Im keeping everything crossed for you hun.  

Maz, fantastic news hun!!   thats got to be a good sign!!! Good luck hun!

Mouse, glad you finally getting somewhere at last!! Must have been a complete nightmare waiting to hear!!

Sally sorry to hear you having probs hun, hopefully all will be sorted next week. 

Em how is Willow settling in Hope you are having fun with her!

how is everyone else?? 

No news from me, Lister didnt call today so I am assuming its all ok for me to start everything tomorrow!!   very pleased with that! I have the pill and the met to start so feels like I am doing even more than normal!!

 to everyone. 
xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Where is everyone


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

I am here!

but not for long cos i am cold and tired

Have a good weekend girls i will be back tomorrow evening   to catch up on personals

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls...

Iam here even thou iam.....How many hours late??  

Maz thats fab news hun! The ball will soon be rolling hun! Look forward to following ur whole journey.

Kate love ur new pic how cute is she.I think its disgusting where they situate scans etc...In our hospital the IVF unit is in with the maternity labour etc wen we used to go for scan for ivf ud see ppl carrying out babies in there carrycots and ballons attached taking there babies home hmmm.And Its also awful the gyne is all in with all the 20week scans etc...I remeber wen i went once to see my gynea before i started tx i was sitting there as u can imagine waitin to be told i needed ivf/icsi while a lady was sitting there grinning at her scan pic not nice at all.So wen i go for scans now i dont sit with my scan pic out i wait til i go home and have a good look as i no how it felt for me and there cud be others like me still going through the process and thats the last thing they wud need.

Em look forward to seeing pic of ur little tinker....Me and babba are doing great thanks hun.

Nic that is bloody awful how u have to wait 3weeks for little cherubs post mortem results how can they put sumone through that.Suppose they wont ever understand til they have been through it themselfs hunnie to understand ur desperation of the results.   Take care chik xx

Alexia how are u and bump doing?? Look forward to hearing from u long time no hear Keep us updated

Sally hope u arent waiting around too long must say the waiting game was the hardest out of the lot for me drives u crazy doesnt it,but then u think well i have got this far and of course we all appreciate having the chance.

Hello to everyone else,How are u all gettin on?? Best of luck to u all xxx

Well iam really looking forward to my 28week growth scan on monday,will have a pic of her to post so u can all have a peek..Looking forward to seeing the huge difference from my last scan at 20weeks.She alwasy seems to look str8 at us on all my scans little poser already...Not like mammy thou I hate the camara  

Love kelly


----------



## endometriosislass

Aweeze just noticed u have scan on tuesday,wish u all the luck in the world hun hope all goes well for u look forward to seeing ur scan pic! 

love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya Kels!

Thanks for the comment on boo, I personally think she is a stunner but then I am slightly biased!! It is disgusting where they make you go for scans. I know that not everyone is going through IF, but they should know that those who are would rather be anywhere else that. Makes me mad. Should I ever be lucky enough to get there for the RIGHT reason, I wont be flaunting it either, you are are lovely for doing that, as you have had to fight to get where you are. 
Cant wait to see your scan pic hun! 28 weeks is madness!!! xxxx

Lou, good luck for tuesday hun, have it all crossed for you. How are you feeling??

Ems hows you hun 

Any news from Ritzi 

I get the results of my blood test on tuesday hopefully, so feeling a bit nervous. I hope to god it comes back ok. Keep it crossed for me girls. 

had a really nice day today, knowing my Dad is home and my Mum and him are back together (not spent more than 1 night apart since they have been married 27 years ago- and had to spend 5 weeks apart  ) I felt really chilled out. 

Im hoping my pill wont make me   this time!!

xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Thank you for your well wishes for Tuesday - I'm not sure how I'm feeling really as what I thought were pg symptoms have been disappearing and I'm hoping it's because I finished the cyclogest and they were progesterone side effects. Also, I had a fall yesterday so I'm scared stiff that I've done some damage. The scan pics to date (6wks, 8wks, 9wks, 10wks) and all my news are in my 2ww diary in the IVF section as I have kept it going. 

Kate - lovely to hear that your Dad is home it must be a huge relief and I agree boo is a cutiepie! 

Kelly - I still can't believe that you are nearly 28wks - it seems only a couple of months ago that you were announcing your BFP! 

 to everyone else! 

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Lou, just had a read of your diary (that sounds awful!) and your little bubba looks amazing on there! I know you are worried, but this baby is fighting, just like his/her mummy. 

Im keeping everything crossed for you hun, I really am. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector

hi lou 

i know your worried but im sure you wil be fine i had a real nasty accident when in early stages of pregnancy with my son and worried myself but all turned out really well. i fell on a bar right across the centre of my stomach which took full impact.

keep smiling hun 
if your overly concerend see if you scan can be brought forward.  

im posting my diary on here tonight ladies.  

Jeanette


----------



## aweeze

Awww thank you both for the reassurance . 

Lou
XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I have been fiddling about with this bluetooth thing
was about to give up and go to bed as got some naughty af pains
it bette not be as the last one was 2 wks ago!

anyway i think i have it cracked!

heres willow

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## aweeze

Aw Em she's gorgeous! I'm so happy for you     What a tubby puppy she is  

Lou
XXX


----------



## *kateag*

Awww bless her!! How sweet is she!!!! 

Well done Em for getting the pics on!!!!! 

Morning girlies!
xxxx


----------



## 7sector

morning girls .

well i finally hit a   today. i have started d/r spray at 7.30am.
im now worried i may not of done it right thugh and totally wasted my first dose and concerned that i will end up having no response to it. 
i have heard you need to sniff up with each spray and that i will feel it run down the back of my throat and get a horid taste. well i felt nothing other than a wet feeling just inside each nostril. have i done this wrong im worried about it and need reassurance. i dont want to get to lister and be told its all over ive not responded. 

please help reassure me girls it could be i just need to get action right what advice can you give me to correct this for this afternooon. perhaps i could stand on my head and do it lol

Jeanette


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning Ladies

Jeanette - Did you get any horrid taste at all.....I used to find when I was on the nasal that the best thing to do was lean my head straight back after I had done it to make sure it had done its job....Try not to worry though Hun cause I'm sure you have done it just fine....

Kate - I agree that Boo is lovely and I think she is going to be a little heartbreaker when she's older.... 

Lou - Have Pm'd you Hun....I'm sorry to hear you had a fall but I am sure all will be ok....Just try to relax now,plenty of rest....I'm sure little beanie is fine...xx

Em - Willow is lovely Hun...I bet she is keeping you on your toe's...

Hello to everyone I have missed but I have been a bit awol lately...

Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## 7sector

Hi Ruth 

no i got absolutly nothing. i do have a strange feeling in my nose though. i will tip head back later then when i do it again and see if that happens. im just worried it will not work and when i go to lister around 19th march for baseline scan i will be sent out crying cos tx has been stopped cos ive not responded. 

am i worrying over nothing or is this natural to feel how i do im a born worrier over everything. 

Jeanette


----------



## Dolphin01

Jeanette - It is natural to worry Hun cause I did to....But if you do have any concerns at all then ring your nurse to check with her...But I am sure you have done everything fine....The nasal spray that is released is fired directly up your nostril so the likelyhood of it not working is very slim...Please try not to worry Hun...

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Jeanette, dont worry hun!! Not everyone gets a bad taste honest!! If you got the wet feeling in your nose, and you didnt have anything streaming down your face after you did it, then it all went in, promise!! It was your first go, and each one will get easier, and you wont have you tx cancelled cos of one wrong sniff!! Honestly!!! It will be fine!!!! xxx

Ruth!!! Welcome back hun!! Hows you look at your bubba!!! He has got so big!!! He is also a little heartbreaker in the making!!! Hows things??

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 13/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF      

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF  testing 15/03      

MJP (Lister)  Testing 17/03      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Emmyloupink (CRM London) D/R 16/02    

wishing4miracle (Lister) d/r 04/03    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES D/R 11/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF D/R 13/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned  pill 10/03     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) Cons appt 26/02 es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start march 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   Follow up Feb to plan FET  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies
Well i got my protocol through yesterday so i went and paid the invoce so i can get me drugs. Just waiting for a call off them now to say when they are coming. Cant wait to get started now. Roll on af.    Its due anythime from the 28th so not long now
Em willow is so cute bless her she really small.Although she wont stay that way lol
Jeanette hun i wouldnt worry about the spray thing i have heard of women who have used the spray not realising that they only a a couple of days worth in bottle n it worked for them still
Lou how you feelin hun? Not had chance yet but i will pop ova n read your diary and see ya pics. Try and take it easy hun
Luv to everyone  
Sally xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Kate - Your right about Kerecsen getting big Hun...He is 2 going on 22  
I'm still hoping to catch naturally again while I'm trying to get the funds together but we will get there....Good luck with things for you Hun...

Sally - Good luck with everything Hun....Hope AF shows up right on time for you... 

Hello to everyone else....Hope your all enjoying your nice Sunday afternoon..

Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck Sally, its all starting now hun!! 

Ruth, I know the feeling! Boo got her letter through yesterday saying which "big" school she has!!! (the one we wanted thank god!) but I cannot get my head round the fact that she is 5 soon, and in school full time... 

Good luck with ttc naturally hun, its not impossible as you have done it before!! Keeping it all crossed for you. 

Where is everyone today!!!

xxxx


----------



## 7sector

its really quiet isnt it. 

im here hun .i have just done second spray and my god that worked  i almost sneezed straight away. my head feels really light.

someone told me earlier they were worried about not feling anything as they read about everyone tasting it etc and so they contacted there clinic as they started d/r this week they were told your not supposed to feel it as it is supposed to go straight into the blood vessels at top of nose. felling it means you have not had full dose. so im now beaming. should my head be feeling so light all ready though? im not worried i also have strange feeling in my tummy but took last pill today so hopefully af will arrive in next 2-3 days woohoo.i now finally feel and official ivf patient and am of to a local meet on 23rd just down road from me.i cant thank you enough for your support. i would love to get you pressy kate your a star.
jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo

Afternoon girls

Ruth welcome back honey
lovely to see you posting and wow hasnt lil man grown!

Sally how r u doing wont be long now before your starting

Jeanette.... lots of luck for the d/r stage am sure you will be fine 

Hayley hope your d/r is going well

kate hope that all is going well with you for the moment  for the blood test results

Nic how r u sweetie thinking of you

Maz wishing you lots and lots of luck for your IVF appt tomorrow honey       

carrie  for starting your d/r on tuesday       

Mouse i hope that you can get some good news from the clinic this week and start your tx very very soon

ritzi sending lots of        for a  this week keeping everything crossed sending  to you

Maria hope that all is going well with you and your fantastic blast  being sent your way and lots of       

CJ lots of luck for your scan this week

Lou thinking of you sweetie
hope your feeling ok hugs to you and wiggle

kelly hope you and lil one are ok your pregnancy seems to have gone so very fast!
KellyD hope all is ok with you sweetie

nothing to report from me really
lol willow does look small but i assure you she isnt shes a whopping 8kg
if you compare her size to bouncer at her age she looks huge!

love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ok i have searched everywhere but i cant find the diary part only the 2ww ones  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

sally 

thats where the diarys are hun within the 2ww but a few ladies start them from the run up to treatment

Em


----------



## *kateag*

Awww Jeanette!! Now, repeat after me, "I will be calm"!!! You doing great so just relax. 

Sally, I have just started my tx diary in the 2ww bit as well, never thought of doing it before, but why not!

Maz good luck tomorro babe, cant wait to hear the news!!

Em, hows you and your little Willow??

Hope you all ok girlies, my metaformin is causing me grief today, not looking forward to taking 2 tomorow!!  

xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello peeps

Sally - mine is a 2ww diary - I just carried on to make it a first tri diary as well! They are meant for when you are going through the 2ww but quite a few peeps have been starting them earlier lately . Here is the link to mine http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81327.msg1205976#new for you . Glad you have got everything sorted now and can get going soon!

Ruth  loving Kerecsen's new piccie 

Jeanette - glad to see you are happier about the sniffing now hun - good luck with DR!

Kate - gosh! boo going o big school - that must be a scarey thought! Hopefully I will have lots of those moments to come 

Maz -    for tomorrow hope it goes well for you 

Ritzi - fingers crossed for testing this week - will be looking out for your news and hoping it's good hunny   

Maria - hope the 2ww is going by OK - over the halfway point now!

Em - Willow is sooooo cute! She's going to be a big girl isn't she - the size of those paws! Lubbly jubbly!

CJ - I have seen your posts elsewhere and I'm willing that little one to be there for you at your scan this time. I really, really hope it's better news for you sweetie   

Oh gawd - I've probably missed some off! Not very good at personals these days! A big  to anyone I have missed 

Lou
XXX


----------



## Guest

thanks girls   only a quick post, got loads of washing n stuff to do  

i will come on tomorrow and let you know how it went, my appt aint til 4 so it will be after that  

loadsa love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

GOOD LUCK MAZ!! Roll on 4pm hun!! 

Hope everyone is ok this morning, its so sunny here, going to go do something outside!!

Just a quick question actually, the 2l of water per day, can some of that be sparkling water? Or does it have to be plain filtered water?? 
Just wondering cos I could easily drink the sparkling?!  

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate- I've drank mostly sparkling so don't think it makes any difference xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate i was thinkin the same about the water thing   I like bottled water but couldnt drink 2l but could drink the flavoured water lol. 

Anyway does anyone know how long it takes for the drug company to ring and deliver after you have paid? I paid my invoice on saturday and i thought i might have had a call today  I know i still have plenty of time left before af im just impatient lol. Im soooo tired. Not had much sleep and dd (10) came in my room at 4am feeling poorly so i let her in my bed and had no sleep from then on   So early nite for me. im gonna have a good read through my protocol now coz i havent had chance yet. But shhh i got a quiet house   lol

Hope everyone had a good weekend
Luv sally   x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls


Just a reminder that its Egg Share Chat 

tonight at 8pm in the garden

Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone

Kate, i drank bottled fizzy water. Aaaah Kate poor you, Im on 3x 500mg met a day and touch wood not having any problems - it does get better and you will figure out what particular food sets you off.

Lou,     Good luck for tomorrow    

Sally, sorry cant help you about the drugs. Hope they turn up soon. Do you mind me asking how much it all cost you? 

Maz, your probably already gone but wanted to wish you luck anyway. Hope all goes well at your appointment   

Everyone else, Hi and hope your ok

Nic x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

Had 28week growth scan,Everything great   Although little fatty bum bum is measureing bigger then my dates   suppose rather to big then to small.Have consultant appt on wednesday,also at midwife on monday for Anti D injection then the following friday i have to go to day unit for gloucse tollerance test as on the last 2 occassions i have gloucse in my water.Which from other water sample 2 weeks ago they didnt tell me anything about it   So they on the ball with that keeping an eye out. so got a little bit of a busy time ahead of me but gets me out and about i suppose.Little one is very squished on there now with my unicornated womb bless her,didnt get a scan picture this time   although she probely wudnt have fitted on the scan picture lol...Still hasnt budged from the breech postion although i know already iam deffintaly having C-Section which isnt a problem if she keeps going the way she is i wudnt like to push her out anyways lol esp if she takes after me 10lb 4oz born.So thats my little update for now,will let u know how i get on with things on wednesday.

Take care girls xx
love kelly+fatty


----------



## starfaith

Hello Girls. Hope everyone is good. I called for my blood results today. Still waiting for the chromosomes to come back. everything is good apart from I am positive for cmd. Jo said I have had a flu bug before. When I was a child I had pneumonia could that be it? So I now have to be matched with somebody who is positive also. Hopefully this wont take too long. I'm hoping to have the other results by next Wednesday. So fingers crossed all goes well. 1in5 have it Jo said. Positive thinking anyway...  . I now have another nephew he is one week tomorrow. My niece is now three weeks today. Little cuties. Thomas & Madison. So does anybody know more about this cmd?? Would like to have a clearer picture. Thanks guy. 
Endometriosislas not long now. I cant wait to be like that. You must be totally excited. xx  
Jeanette how's things going? 
Gems I will see you next Wednesday. Looking forward to it.. 
xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly she could be getting big because you have that prg diabites thing. Especially if you have  glucose in ya pee. Look at your date now 28 weeks.  

Nic it cost us £650 but usually its £500 but i upgraded the stimms drug as i didnt was dh comin anywhere near me with a needle    

luv ya all  

x x


----------



## starfaith

Hey Sallyanne I havent had the choice Jo just told me I was having needle. If the nasal spray is better maybe I will do that. How much is the needle then? xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Im not having the nasal im having the needles for both Dr and stimms but the one they give you is an intramusculaire and it has to be given in the bum   I asked if i could do it myself but they said no   And the way dh is with things there is no way i was letting him do them so i upgraded to the subcutaneous one so i can do it in my belly   But i do know if you pay extra ( not sure how much ) they let you have the nasal spray for DR 

x x


----------



## starfaith

Yes I'm having the needle in the stomach. I'm not too fussed. I have a needle phobia but I will do anything to have a child. That epidural needle is blooming awful looking. Don't think I would ever have that if ever I was in delivery.


----------



## Guest

well im back  

it went great, i have GOOD news, GREAT news and BRILLIANT news!

the good news is our drugs are costing £400 less than we were quoted,
the great news is we've been given a 60% chance of a successful pg,
and the brilliant news is if dh has got the c/f gene like me then my con has said we will get a funded cycle with pgd (it like a trial thingy before they offer it to other c/f suffers/carriers etc)

so it was fangdabbydozy    
i have to send dh's results to them when they come back (4 weeks) then we get started  

oh yea he also told me that menagon is gonna stopped being used (dont worry girls theres nothing wrong with it) because menopur (and another one)  is gonna be used in all cycles instead.
i think its prob cos so many people go for the menagon but cant handle the im injections?

kel, so glad everything is going great for you hun, but too be honest i wouldn't enjoy pushing her out if shes a biggun either  

love to you all, maz xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ok first of all, whats with the groovy colour bar! Going to have to have a fiddle with that!

Second, maz brilliant news hun!!   springs to mind!!!

Kelly, wow, I would be going for the c section too!!! She sounds like she is going be a weeny bit big!! Bless her! Cant believe you are 28 weeks, I really cant!! Have you had a date set for section yet??

Starfaith, trust me the epidural needle is the least of your worries!! (and you cant see it so its much better!!) Good luck for the rest of your results.  

Nic, ta hun, feel much better about you saying that, I will still drink the plain water, but if I can have a bit of a mix with sparkling will be much easier! (although I might pop if I drank 2l of sparkling!!)

Em, Im going to try and get into chat tonight but I may be a bit late! (nothing new there then!)

Ooooh its tuesday tomorrow, I hope they have my results and they are good, wish me luck girls.


----------



## Martha Moo

Maz

thats fantastic news honey

So pleased for you



Love Emxx


----------



## kellydallard

Only me

Thought it was about time I popped on to see how all me old egg share buddies were doing  

Kelz-we are the exact same dates,didnt realise that b4  glad your growth scan went well hunny,sounds like you are growing a gorgeous ickle girlie  

Kateag-good luck for your results hun  

Sallyanne-your at Care Notts arent you?? Thats the drug pasckage I had  I had no probs with those needles so you will be fine,well worth paying the extra for,good luck hun  

Em-love your puppy,I want one!!!!!

Ruth-Love the new pic of your big boy 

Lou-sorry you had a nasty fall hun.Remember if you ever feel uncertain of ANYTHING just call your gp/midwife.thats what they are there for sweetie.Hoping that the rest of your pregnancy goes well hun,you deserve it!!!

Maz-knew your appointment was coming up,so glad all went well,sounds like its all go now then      so happy for you.

Nic-aww hun they sure know how to keep you waiting dont they.I wish they were dealing with you with the respect you deserve hun,thinking of you loads

HUGE hugs and bundles of good luck to all you other lovlies

All is going well if not a little too fast for me!!! 7 mnths today and cant believe it. Harry and Lilly bump are doing well.My family suprised me with a 4d scan 2 weeks ago which was fab(have put some pics in my gallery ) got a dvd of the whole 45 minute scan which is great. Oli is 6 soon and is dead excited about being a big brother.

I will try to pop on a bit more now I have use of a laptop cos it was getting difficult to sit at the computer desk 

anyway enough for now

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag*

WOAH!!!   Kelly!!! That is a serious bump you have there! How are you feeling??  Really good to hear from you hun!! 7 months for you as well, MADNESS!!! 

Thanks for the good luck message!!

Also cant believe Oli is almost 6, seriously the time is just flying! 

Its all gone very quiet on here lately, whats going on
xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

OH NO!! Its chat at 8 and its now 10!?!?! 

Bums. 

And I cant log into it either?


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06   

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 13/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF      

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF  testing 15/03      

MJP (Lister)  Testing 17/03      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) stims 12/03    

wishing4miracle (Lister) stims 13/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES D/R 11/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF D/R 13/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned  pill 10/03     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) Cons appt 26/02 es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start march 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   Follow up Feb to plan FET  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## caz nox

wooo hooo

Done my first injection today! 

9 months today and I WILL be holding my babba! 

How is everyone?


----------



## *kateag*

Hi caz, well done on the first injection! 

Have they given you the date for your baseline scan yet?? 
xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Yes - I am to go back on the 27th March. 
They are aiming for EC/ET week of the 9th April. 
If it does work first time - I have worked out due date would be 6th Jan - MIL's birthday and best friends baby's b-day! but, as I will be having the baby early it will be due beginning of Dec - ain't I sad! hahahahah


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey and here's me thinking I am organised!

Thats good positive thinking hun, well done!


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly if thats what tx at notts does im glad im going there. I wanna bump like that  

Caz well done on your first injection. How was it  

Well i got my call. My drugs are coming on thursday so im all ready to go. Just have to wait for af now   If she comes on time i will be starting in 15   days lol

Hope everyone is well bbl

luv  
sally x x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hello my lovelies,

So sorry I've been AWOL!!! It's been a really mad couples of weeks. After we stopped tx, David and I got a dog from Battersea, and we have taken a bit of time out to train him. Here's a pic of my Furbaby!!









His name is Bruce, and he is just what David and I needed. He makes me









Anyway to top things off, David's step-mum had an accident a couple of weeks ago, she fell down the stairs and fractured her skull, and for about 5 days the Dr's didn't know if she was going to pull through. Luckily she is a fighter, and came home at the end of last week, but it really shook everyone up!!  

I am waiting _*still*_ to find out if the hospital will give me another go at Egg Share, and I can tell you I'm getting very impatient now!! 

So that's been my life recently, the never-ending rollercoaster. I hope you are all well. I've not had a chance to catch up with all the news, so please excuse my ignorance. 

I will say a big  to Caz though for your tx honey. I really hope all goes well, and you get the results you want and deserve.     

Also Kate, thank-you for your pm a while ago. been thinking of you, hope your dad is getting better.    

Lots and lots of love and    to all my other ES buddies, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hi ya Ladies

Kate - Loving the new pic Hun....Hope your well..

Maz - Great news Hun...Good luck with everything....

Lou - So happy for you....Your next scan on Friday,not long to wait till you see beanie again...

KellyD - You look great in your pic Hun...I bet it will be very exciting for Oli when the twins are born bless him...

Em - Hope your well Hun...

Kelly - I think little girls must be the bigger sex Hun cause I was 101lb when I was born...Loving your bump pic to Hun... 

Hope everyone is well today....
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Rhonda - Bruce is sooooooooo cuteeeeeee and I am glad that he has helped....He really is so cute.....Good luck with things Hun....


----------



## sallyanne1

Rhonda he is such a sweety   Im loving his little coat lol. My puppy is a pain in the bum. I will let her out and she comes back in and wee's   but i love her to bits and yer ther are a good distraction.

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girlies 

Rhonda good to see you back hun, was getting worried about you. So sorry to hear about your MIL, must have been awful for you all.   get well vibes to her!! Also, fingers crossed you will get the go ahead to start e/s again soon. 
Bruce is gorgeous!!!!

No news from me     my results weren't back, so I have to call tomorrow now, all that stressing!! Fingers crossed they will be in tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 

hope everyone is ok. i have come home to a real crap situation with my son so im feeling really depressed tonight. 

one good thing is af arrived today so phoned Lister today and lena phoned me tonight to say my baseline scan has been booked for monday 19th 2.15pm and also if all is well on scan i will start injections and be shown how to do them. scary  . I also told Lena about my concern over spraying and she said i am doing it spot on so many do it wrong. so im so pleased about that. 

hope your ok Maria. can you not do a test today just to reassure you or will it false reading. 

well  speak to you all soon 
Jeanette

hope your ok Maria.


----------



## sallyanne1

my dh has just had a motorbike crash.   he just rang me and i went rushing down to find his bike a rite off. His throttle stuck on and the power band stuck on on took the bike from 35 to 80 in seconds. He had to jump off the bike coz he was heading for a car (parked no-one in ) luckly all he has done is cut his hand open and his leg which is quite bad  . STUPID BLOODY BIKE I HATE IT


----------



## Martha Moo

Sallyanne

oh so sorry to hear about your dhs accident

OMG is he ok

sending  to you what a shock

thinking of you and dh
Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Blimey Sally! Glad he's OK hun  

Rhonda - loving the new pooch - scrummy!

Ruth - hope you had a good day after my text 

Kate -  you get the results tomorrow

Carrie - blimey talk about forward planning - I thought I was bad! 

KellyD - lovely to hear from you and wow - now that's what I call a bump!

Maz - fab news - this is really turning out the right way for you - may the good luck continue! 

Jeanette - it's all going right for you too hun - AF arrived another   cracked! 

Em - hope you are doing OK hun and willow is looking after mummy. 

Blimey - didn't mean to get into personals tonight I'm pooped!  to anyone else!

Had another scan today and Wiggle is still doing well - had arms up either side of head and then gave a wave - could see the little fingers for the first time. The scanners at the clinic aren't really that good for pg scans but I will put the pic in my diary tomorrow. I have my NHS scan on Friday (too early for my liking) but hopefully I'll get a good view and they will be able to date better. If it's not too soon they will probably do the nuchal fold test as well. The clinic are going to continue to monitor me as I am concerned that when I come off the steroids my NK Cells will jump into action to get rid of sac no 2 which is still there and not changing much and I worry for what might happen to Wiggle if that happens so they are scanning me in another 2 weeks again at which point we will probably start to reduce the steroids . 

Take care all  

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone, 

Sally glad dh is ok, mine is a bike nut as well and I hate them. x

Lou, glad the scan went well hun and wiggle gave mummy a wave!!! Good luck for friday and for whatever you decide to do with the steroids. I'll be thinking of you. 

I just rang to leave a message for the clinic and the nurse answered, Im sure she thinks I am a complete loon!! She said they arent in yet, so I just asked for someone to call me back!! 
So hopefully someone will call me back and I will get the answer today.  

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone.
Well dh was in shock lastnite bless him. He wouldnt go to hospital and let them clean him up so nursey sally did it   . But im not 1 for blood and felt sick   . He's still in bed coz he is on nites tonite so i dont know how he is yet but i know he will be sore and stiff   lol. Im just glad he is ok and not in hospital coz it wouldnt look good me pulling the curtains round to get the sample we need for tx   

Lou glad to hear wiggle is ok and waving at you. Its got to be a little girl wavingfor mummy coz girls love the camera  

Kate i hope you get your call hun   

Jeanette hun im sorry about ds hope he has a good birthday today. And yippie about af   hope you can start stabbing soon so you can tell me what its like  
Someone told me that on injection training they tell you to pinch your skin then stab but they found it better just to stab? Any advise?
Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze

Sally - personally I find it best to pinch and stab (as the skin is tighter and the needle goes in easier) and then release off the pinch slightly as you plunge   (if you get what I mean!)

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Yup same here Sally, pinch a bit of skin (as in grab it not pinch punch first of the month pinch  ) then shove the needle in there and slowly let go of skin, rather than just stabbing!!

Whats the saying, pinch an inch?? 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

They STILL didnt call me today with my results. 

Im getting really fed up now......

Where is everyone!?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya kate

I am here!

am trying to get willow used to being left by herself as i only went to post a letter and she barked the place down i think she doesnt like the enclosed space more than anything

i put my top on her blanket that i wore for bed last night fed her and then went in the bathroom for an hour and not a murmur, normally she whines and barks outside the bathroom so am hoping its helping a bit

I am back to work next wedensday and i am worrying about leaving her as everytime i do shes barking and crying shes slept since so think we may have turned a corner she normally sleeps by me but has gone to her blanket where we leave her when we go out so 



sorry that the clinic still havent gotten back to you with your resuts honey
i hope they do soon argh i hate waiting
i hope u dont have too much more messing around i would ring again in the morning to remind them ur still waiting

Lou bet u cant wait to see wiggle again on friday!
I cant help with the steroid thing hun sorry

ruth hope u r ok hun

jeanette/carrie hope that the d/r is going ok
did ur son have a good birthday

hayley and Em hope the stimming is going ok hunny

maz hope u r ok

love to all i have missed
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Awww bless her. She is probably just finding her feet!! I was tiny when we got our dog, so in a way I have never really taken care of a puppy but I am sure she will be fine soon!! Bless her with your jumper!!  

I will be calling the clinic again tomorrow, the  frustrating thing is they only return calls after 4.30 and I think they go home around 5.30 so its a case of waiting all day and then you have an hour where they are calling everyone. I will be on the phone first thing though!!

Wish me luck. Again. 
xxxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone long time im sorry iv not been on been so tired and busy been suffering with alot of uti's been feeling low im back at work after having 3 mth off and im hating it but things we have to do !!!
hope your all well love to you all shelly xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning everyone. Im waiting in for my drug dealer to arrive    They said between 7am and 1pm so im guessing it will be 12:59    Im getting excited now cant wait. Best thing is that the kids will be on half term when i start d-reg so i can stop in bed a bit longer and dont have to go out the house if im not feeling up to it  . Also worked out that if all goes to plan i should be testing around there next half term   which means i will have everyone outside the bathroom door waiting  .  My ds is getting so excited bless him. He is only 8 but he really wants a baby. He wants a brother being the only boy but i askd him wot if it was a girl and he said he doesnt mind he just wants a baby. dd ( 3 ) keeps asking when mummy is going to have a baby in her tummy. And she keeps telling me that it will be HER baby  . Im just hoping all goes to plan would hate to let them all down  
Anyway how is everyone else?
Luv to all  
Sally x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

Had my consultation yesturday after my 28w growth scan,No probs with that and baby if fine,But found out that i now have protein in my water for the 2nd time,Nothin ever been mentioned to me,Just like monday i just found out i have glousce in water for 3rd time,So they now want to keep an eye on me and scan me every 2weeks as the protien is concerning them for pre-clamiser,(sumthing my mam had with her pregnancy and had to be given c-section at 34weeks) and see how i get on.Hey i never like to do things in one`s

Hope ur all well
love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, 

Kelly, sorry to hear you got protein hun, its good that they are keeping an eye on you now though. Fingers crossed it wont develop into pre eclampsia. xx

Sally glad your drugs arrived, dont worry hun everyone goes through a "oh my god what am i doing" moment!! Its when its all staring you in the face that you realise this is actually very real!!

Im getting the serious hump now, my results still arent back (well, that I know of) and the nurse had a go at dh!! Not impressed, I think once (if) I get my tx done Im going to write  a letter to them, because they dont seem to realise how important it is to speak to someone who sounds like they actually care. Never mind the fact that I cant ever get them to call me back, but now they are being rude. If it wasnt so important I wouldnt be biting my tongue quite so hard!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Evening Ladies

Kelly - Glad to hear your being kept an eye on....x

Kate - I hope you get your results soon Hun...x

Em - Hope you are well Hun...Hows Willow?

Lou - Good luck for your scan tomorrow Hun...Will be thinking of you..x

Well I had the dentist today and it seems my wisdom tooth has not even come through yet all it has done is broken the skin so I now have a hole in my gum which has got infected so I am on antibiotics but he did say if it happens again they will look at getting it out...  I don't like the idea of that but we will have to see how it goes....And to top it off I have another cold...Oh the joys...
I am beginning to think I was healthier when I was smoking cause I never got the amount of colds that I get now....Well enough of the rant....

Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh Ruth hun, no good. Is it top or bottom wisdom?? (I only ask cos I used to work in a dentist and one is much easier than the other - I wont say which yet!!)

Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon, and it will break the skin easily and you wont need it removed. They have a tendancy to come through and go back down again, obviously not as wise as we thought!! 

Im with you on the smoking! I may be healthier now, but Im certainly not as slim  

Anyway, hope you are ok. 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Ruth - I'm a qualified dental nurse, sorry your having probs, teeth are a b*****y pain arn't they! Pm me if you need any advice hun, Maria xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Kate - Its the bottom wisdom tooth Hun....I do hope thats the easier one  
I have had about 10 colds since November but when I used to smoke I would get 2 a year at the most....I have a healthy diet and lots of fruit so I am confused as to why I keep getting colds....I think its cause all my air ways are clear now from smoke so colds attack me ....I'm not as slim either Hun... 


Maria - Thanks Hun and I will pm you if I need advice...Your a star  Good luck for testing on Saturday x


----------



## *kateag*

Ah yes that is the easier one!!! Good good!!! 

Touch wood I havent had a cold for ages, obviously my lungs are happier now!!! (waistline not so impressed  )

Maria, I didnt realise you were a dental nurse! 

xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Phew am I glad to hear that...


----------



## Guest

hello girls 

my you have been busy!, my computer died on me wednesday morning. ive had it fixed but everything is gone, all my piccys and music and poems 

kel, you seem to be being looked after very well so try not to worry too much and enjoy the remainder of your pg hun 

sally, sorry bout dh, boys and there toys hey!  ive been told its best too pinch and stab too 

kate, boo is soo gorgeous  she seems to get cuter all the time 

i'll have a proper read thru later,

love yas, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Anyone watching This Morning? Bout a poor woman who cant get donor eggs because of her age   Mind you i missed how old she was   but she looks ok   Oh she 54
Anyway who wants a laugh !!!!!   
Right though if i look at my needles then it might make me feel better about using them. Took 1 out had a look    putlid back on and stabbed myself right into my thumb       OUCH !! it started to pour with blood lol. Im guessing thats HOW NOT TO DO IT    Im just glad that i dont have to stab my thumb everyday   God im useless  

Luv sally xx


----------



## *kateag*

Sorry this is going to be a real Me post.  

I finally spoke to someone today about my results, not the nurses as they still havent returned my call, but a medical sec and my AMH has come back at 6.4. There are various levels, but under 2 is a red light, and between 2 and 15 isnt great and "you need to have children in the next two years"

I am 25 years old. How on earth can I be running out of time that fast? 

I havent spoken to the doctor yet as he is in surgery, but Im waiting for the call, and to be honest I think its going to be a no to egg sharing again. 

Am absolutley gutted. I really wasnt expecting my level to be so low. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

i dont know what a AMH is hun so i cant comment on it, but im so sorry, that must be such a horrible thing to hear, i dont know what i could say to make you feel any better 

wait to speak to the doctor and see exactly what he says, hopefully theyve got it wrong 

sending you loads n loads of hugs                                              

loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh my god! Its all fine!! My Consultant has just come out of surgery and called me and he said its what he was expecting and he is pleased with my results. 

I can egg share again!! I now just need to be matched and they are starting me off on a higher dose and I will be scanned after 2-3 days to make sure that dose is ok, if it needs to be upped or whatever, and its OK!

Maz, thank you for the hugs hun, made me cry even more!! I am a hormonal mess at the moment. 

Im sorry to post 2 confusing posts this quick!!


----------



## Guest

im so relieved for you   im so glad you have the go ahead for eggshare again, i just read the link someone left for you on another thread, the test is only 70% accurate anyway!

heres some more hugs            

(i bet you had a little dance after the call didn't you?  )


----------



## *kateag*

I did!!!!  Had anyone walked past my window at that moment they would have called the men in white coats!!!

I have yet more news...... *I HAVE BEEN MATCHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  They had already matched me before my results had come in, but didnt tell me just in case!!! So, I start d/r on the 6th April!!!

I cannot believe it!!!! Talk about floating!!!!

The results that are published for that test are awful, someone should get rid of them, as they can really make people panic, as shown below!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

woo hoo, thats so exciting   

i should start dr around the 4th of may so i'll be a month behind ya


----------



## *kateag*

We will have to be delayed buddies then hun! 

We been on here together for ages!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

i know lol, i feel like an old woman    

get a new ticker now hun   i cant wait til i can have proper tickers lol


----------



## *kateag*

I didnt think I had enough room, but I got rid of one to fit this in!!!

How nice does that look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aweeze

Kate - fab news hun! How exciting and wow at least the clinic came through for you at last with the matching!  

I have replied to you on the peer support thread about the AMH test. I haven't been able to access the link that was provided but I have to say that my clinic are actually saying that they are favouring the test as being a better indicator of ovarian reserve than an Inhibin B test. They were happy with my AMH result (in the high 4's) - my inhibin B result was rubbish! And hey look I produced 14-15 eggs each cycle and got lucky with a bfp on each and as they let me egg share 3 times some if not all of my recipients must have done OK out of it all too! 

Lou
XX


----------



## Martha Moo

*Hiya girls

Lou glad the scan went well honey so pleased

Kate such brilliant news i am so pleased for you and you so deserve this

bring on your 

I will update the list later!

Maria thinking of you

carrie hope that the jabbing is going ok

Maz hope we will soon see your new ticker 

ruth how r u hun

sally hope ur doing ok honey
hows dh

love to all
Emxx*


----------



## endometriosislass

Kate - WOW what lovely news to log on and read!!! WoooooHoooooo,roll on the 6ths,so excited for u hunnie....THIS IS THE ONE!

Love kelly


----------



## 7sector

HI EVERYONE

well its now friday and i have no work for a few days yipeeee. the students were of the walls today hyper god never seen anything like it.

well im off to lister monday for my baseline scan im very excited cant wait .hope its good news. having a text from Maria has given me positive vibes. 
spraying is still going well. no side effects as yet which i hope is a good thing all i do find is my nose is feeling blocked a liitle like i have a cold is this normal?

hope everyone is well. welll done Kate good luck. so glad you finally got the answeres you were waiting for. 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Aww thanks girlies!!

I feel like I have done ten rounds with tyson at the moment! Was SO stressed this morning, thought I was out, but now feel like I could float!!!

I'm so pleased, and Lister are doing a lot different this time, higher stimms, earlier scan, the metformin and they said they may reduce my d/r once I start stimming as well, so those follies *HAVE* to grow.

I know I have been a complete loon today, and I just wanted to say thank you, especially to Maz (cos she got the brunt of my confusing posts! ) and you are all stars and I love ya!


----------



## sallyanne1

I have had a really bad day    I have had to rush my cat to the vet. He was lying next to me and he was having problems breathing and he was dribblin. I picked him up and he gave a really big burp and i put him on floor and his back legs gave way. He's a healthy 7 month old cat  he was absolutly fine this morning running round as usual . Took him to the vets and they have kept himin for an x-ray  I rang at 3:30 and the receptionist spoke to me and said that they are keeping him in over nite for observation and that there are cahnges in his chest   dont know what that means so i have asked if the vet will call me which he will do before 6 tonight. He is comfortable and on pain relief. Dont have a cule what it could be but im sick of crap happening to us. Its a constant chain and i need to break it somehow.  
Sorry for the me post i seem to be doing alot of them lately
Luv sally xx


----------



## allybee17

I'm really happy for you Kate your long wait is finally coming to an end will be thinking about you  

i had my CMV retested today and also my 2nd HIV test nurse said I'm all set to go just have to wait to see what the result of my CMV test is on Tuesday please everyone keep everthing crossed for me this is the 3rd CMV test so I'm hoping 3rd time lucky!!! i am a little bit confused thou as when i asked nurse  what if the test shows active again will i need to wait another 6 weeks to be retested she said"we'll see what the doctors say" so-beginning to think maybe they will go ahead if it is active all very confusing and very VERY frustrating  love allyson


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06   

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 13/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF  testing 15/03      

MJP (Lister)  Testing 17/03        

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) stims 12/03    

wishing4miracle (Lister) stims 13/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES D/R 11/03 baseline 19/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF D/R 13/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned  pill 10/03 d/r 06/04     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) Cons appt 26/02 es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007 awaiting matching    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start march 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Sally

so sorry to read bout you little kitty

thinking of you and your lil cat

i hope that the vet can put your mind at ease and they will make a speedy recovery honey

Loads a love Emxx

ps just put ur bibbles back to a 77 as they were on an 8


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate hun im sorry didnt mean to ignore your good news. Im so pleased for you hun im starting when af arrives which can be anywhere from 28th march to 2nd april so i will be just before you. Me you and Maz will all get our BFP in may    

Luv sally xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Just had the vets on the phone. looks lik Nero could have asthma. She asked if anyone in the house smoked which we dont. But thinking about it 2 mins before i had a friend here and he was smoking in my kitchen   so it looks like that could be the cause. Its treatable but expensive. I dont care how muchit costs. He is only 7 months old so we are gonna have a good few years of treatment but he is my baby and i would do the same for my children. Its serious but he is ok for now.
Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

sally

so pleased that its something treatable 

I know exactly what u mean

I spent my whole night up with willow last night cos she had run into a door and was panicked

they are in effect our little children

Wishing ur lil cat an improved health with the correct treatment

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Aww, your poor cat, hope he feels better soon. 

Also Em, hope willow is ok after her run in with the door. How is she settling in now??

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya kate

willow is fine thanks hun
shes settling in well we worked out she doesnt like being shut away so we give her the run of the kitchen and the lounge and shes fine when we leave her now

me and dh were concerned willow was oblivious to it all

i am a bit sleep deprived after last night sitting up all night lol
the vet told us we were over reacting but after bouncer dying in her sleep altho willow had no op i am over cautious

Em


----------



## Dolphin01

Kate - Thats great news Hun that you have got a match and ready to start in April....I am glad it has worked out well for you...BFP on the way Hun.... 

Em - Oh bless Willow...I do hope she is all OK now.....

Lou - Hope the scan went well today Hun x

We have got a dvd night tonight as my big brother is coming round so nice relaxing night....Hope everyone else is well....

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello again everyone!

Just wanted to say:

Sally - hope your kitty is gonna be OK hun

Em - glad Willow seems to be Ok after her door experience. It's understandable that you were worried 

Allyson - hope your test comes back clear this time

Jeanette - good luck for baseline scan 

Ruth - have pm'd ya back hun 

Kate - still chuffed for ya!

Maz - great that you are so close to getting going now hun

Here's the link to my diary if anyone wants to see the scans of Wiggle from today - It was quite amazing! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81327.msg1219768#new

Love to anyone I've missed!

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww WIGGLE IS SO CUTE!!

I am *SO SO SO* pleased for you hun!!! I honestly cannot say HOW pleased I am!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi Em

thanks for the well wishes i cant wait to go and be told ive responded well to spraying i can now move onto next stage. can you tell me for the baseline scan do i have to have full bladder ive been questioning myself all day and is it once i start jabs (what is this stage called?) do i then need to drink gallons of water a day . I so hope i have the luck maria did. 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Jeanette, you dont need a full bladder for the baseline scan hun, just for the E/T. 

Lister girls are on a roll at the moment so fingers crossed!

Dh is working today so boo and I are off to say hello and then do a bit of shopping in the nearby massive centre! (how nice of them to put him so close!!)

hehhehee! Have a good day girls. 
xxxx


----------



## aweeze

kateag said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww WIGGLE IS SO CUTE!!


Thank you Kate - I think so too   - Have a good girly day shopping with boo hunny 

Jeanette - as Kate says - you don't need a full bladder for any of these scans as all of them are internal scans. Your jabs stage is what we call stimming  And yes - you should already have been drinking at least 2 litres of water a day from before you even started sniffing. The water is really important for coping with side effects of the DR drugs, moving the drugs around your body, producing good follies in stimming and trying to prevent OHSS.

Have a good weekend everyone

Lou
XX


----------



## 7sector

hi Lou 

oh bugger i have not been drinking water i will def do now. will my overaries still of done there job and responded to the spray do you think .see if i knew this along time ago i would of done it. anything i need to do girls that im not to help boost my chances.

Jeanette


----------



## aweeze

Jeanette - It won't have done any harm that you haven't been drinking the water - it would just have helped with any side effects but get doing it now! Here's some info that I posted to Kate recently on a thread that she started: 


aweeze said:


> Water - you can never start the water too early. Zita West describes drinking water well in her book. She says imagine a plant that hasn't been watered for a while and what happens when you water it? The water runs straight through! It takes a while for your body to get used to an intake of 2 litres daily if you don't drink much as the norm so I would agree with starting it now - it's a healthy thing to do regardless!


Once you start stimming, you want a high protein content in your diet - again here is more of the post that I made on Kate's thread: 


> Milk - you need this for protein to make good quality eggies so not really needed until stimms stage. I drank 1 pint a day from when I started stimming. Also, it doesn't have to be full fat and can be skimmed as the protein content is pretty much the same - it's the fat content (not needed) that differs between them. Kelly's suggestion of ice cream is for the same reason so if you fancy it, from stimming onward or you could be the size of a house by EC! You should also ensure that your diet is rich in protein so include chicken, fish (not oily) or eggs in your diet each day.


Hope that helps!

Lou
XX


----------



## endometriosislass

hello girlies

Aweeze - Wiggles is soo cute and clear,getting a very big girl/boy now!

Jetabrown - I found that water really helped towards side affects with meds! drink and drink away hunnie.

Kate - Hope u enjoyed ur girlie day out with Boo.Not long now eh.Very quick match indeed bet u didnt believe ur luck wen they phoned u back and told u the news.

Em - Glad little fella has settled in well,and u have found a way around leaving him with letting him have the run of ur house,Hope u dont come back to a half chewed house puppies are very naughty..hehe!

Sally - Sorry to hear that ur little kitty isnt too good atm,Hope she gets well very soon and back to her normal self

Maz - Not be long left for u hun,Iam sure kate will keep u company as cycle buddies BFP`S coming your ways!!!!

Love and hugs to everyone else,Iam deffintaly slacking with these personals if i say so myself.

Love kelly+Fatty


----------



## sallyanne1

My baby is back home   I had a call just before 10am to say come and get him. When i got thre he started to meow bless him. He seems fine now but they still think he has asthma because of how he recovered so quick. He is on antibiotics steroids and lung worm treatment just in case. And he's back there tuesday. Im so happy to have him home again and he is sitting on my shoulder now  

Luv sally x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Ops sorry sally i was calling Him a SHE  
So glad to here He is back home with mammy! 
Enjoy the cuddles and shoulder carries


----------



## sallyanne1

Yer he is definitely a HE lol although im not sure how he will breed now he might have an asthma attack when hes doing the deed   Im still on panic mode though keep watching his breathing


----------



## Martha Moo

evening all

I hope that you have all had a lovely weekend

lou love wiggles scan pics

sallyanne glad that lil fella is back home

i know what u mean i spent the entire night on thursday all night watching willows breathing!

Kelly, Willow has done good today  we left her a little longer today 
she was very good again, she had just moved the rug
she only has the kitchen and lounge to run around in

MIL is coming around to meet her tomorrow for dinner

kate hope that u and boo had lovely shopping trip

not done much today
chores 
then we went to town, been to bank as dh has first part of compensation
so means i get my laptop next saturday 

got mil mothers day presents 
then popped to do food shop and to pets at home where willow got more toys!
and a puppy kong and some puppy paste to keep her entertained whilst we are out
and her id tag

She has a puppy blanket its got a teddy in the middle and the corners have teethers on it shes currently asleep on it under my chair!

Shes been to see my sister and her family (socialisation and she loves it)

No accidents in the house at all today 

this morning i was really upset and dh said why are you crying again which just made me worse

Like many mothers day is tough for me, and i always got by with bouncer she used to come in with a card and gift bag in her mouth and it hit me altho i have willow its not wholly the same

DH has been and got something from willow for mothers day lol
an i tunes voucher, and probably a box of thorntons chocolates lol

I weighed in today and my bmi has gone from 29.9 to 28.8 woohoo so chocs should be safe!

love to all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls 

Em, hope you are feeling ok hun, its Willows first mummys day, so hopefully you will both have a lovely day, and next year will be another first  

Sally glad your cat is home again hun. Keep the smokers out!

Boo and I didnt get to do ANY shopping   ended up helping dh out!! Never mind! Will just have to go in the week  

Hope you are all ok. 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning everyone

WOW  fabtastic weight loss Em well done. I keep straying of my diet  

My little Nero slept with mummy lastnite for the first time ever. But i think Nefertiti is sulking because i was spending more time with Nero    So i have to give her extra loves today.

Em i cant belive you are gettin willow house trained already poppy is so naughty. She will go outside and as soon as she comes in she pee's under the table   I think she is too busy chasing the chickens  

Hope everyone has a good day
Luv sally x x


----------



## 7sector

hi girls 

this is a plea for help if anyone can. im off to lister toorrow for my baseline scan and going on my own so really scared as im hopeless with navigation and remebering direction. not been there since november can anyone tell me how i get to the clinic from london victoria coach station. im so worried about getting lost id rather ba at work.  
dh is going to draw me a map of what he can remember about direction. it may come to me when im thee but i doubt it. 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, hope you are all ok. 

Dh had to work again today, so boo woke me up at 6.50am to  give me my present!!   and then we had a bit of a chill, went to see my mum and then went to help with the job! He is treating me to a takeaway now. 

Jeanette - Out of station, (main entrance) turn right, walk to end of the road, you will hit chelsea bridge road. This is out the coach station dh says, we have only caught a train once, and we had to chuck a left but from the bus part you wouldnt need to?? 
Hope this helps!

No news from me!

Byeee!!
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya all

hope u have had a lovely weekend

just wondered if any of you would be interested in putting a team together for this



Heffalump said:


> does anyone fancy taking part u could well win more bibbles
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=364.0
> 
> i cant play tho but be fab to have a team from here i will promise to come and cheer u on


Em


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

hi kateag my ds woke me up at 5 beat that!! it toook all my goodwill not to chase him down the stairs with my rolling pin grrrr 
how is everybody..i posted  a-g-e-s ago and then didnt post for yonks sorry xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07  

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06     

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 13/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

MJP (Lister)  Testing 17/03         

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) stims 12/03    

wishing4miracle (Lister) stims 13/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES D/R 11/03 baseline 19/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF D/R 13/03 baseline 27/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned  pill 10/03 d/r 06/04     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) Cons appt 26/02 es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007 awaiting matching    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start march 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb mar 07  awaiting F/U for FET  

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## sallyanne1

Rang CARE today to get dh's chromosome tests back and he is fine      So really plaesed about that just have to sit back and wait for af to arrive now. Right i have a question for all you on/been on menopur. I have to take 3 viles thingies  but how do i mix it because i know that you have to draw from the ampule into the powder but it says dont take out the needle coz of the air going in it so does that mean i have to inject 3 different times?? I wish i could have my training now so im ready and not stressing   They did say ring up on cd1 and go in and they will show me then but i said might be a sunday and your shut so they have me in a couple of days before. PANIC PANIC   

Luv sally x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies
sorry not been about much.

how you all doing?

I got my AF ! and Im really pleased (does that make me weird?) ha ha. Now I need to wait for my next one to see if my body is 'normal' or if the pcos is back...watch this space!

Sally try not to panic. I used to draw up one ampule of liquid, put it into one ampule of powder, draw that all up and put it into another lot of powder etc etc - check what the max amount of ampules of powder you can use for one ampule of liquid though. Hope that makes sense, if not Im sure someone else will be able to explain it better. Basically you should only inject the whole lot once. What breed of dog is poppy?

Jeanette, hope you found the lister ok today! bet it all came back to you one you got there. hope it went ok today.

lou, cant remember if I said this - Im so pleased thing are going ok for you and wiggle! 

Hi everyone else hope your ok

Nic x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nic thanks for that i always find something to worry about    Poppy is a shih tzu. I will put another pic of her on later and you will see she needs a bath. But 4 now i will leave the one of her looking all pretty   Lol

Luv sally  xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!

Sally poppy is gorgeous!! I want a westie, but am waiting til we have our garden!!

Nic, have replied on Lister thread, so glad af came. xxxx

Anyone interested in doing the quiz with me??

Em, hope af is playing nice with you hun  

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Aftern n its quiet here today  
Just to let you know jeanette is fine not sure why she hasnt posted but im presuming its coz its a 6 hr bus ride and know she was tired when she got in.

I have nero back at the vets later for a check up. Poor baby hates the tablets i have to give him. I have to bribe him with cooked chicken   he still loves me though lol.

Going to see my mummy today not seen her properly for ages and i need to take her some eggs coz i cant keep up with the chickens at the mo. We have 48++++ eggs   and thats with me and lily having about 4 a day   im gonna shove a cork up there bums till we catch up on them  

Em hope willow is ok hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

It is very quiet on here! Wonder where everyone is!  

Glad to hear jeanette is ok. Did she have 6 hours there and 6 hours back? Good god!

Also pleased to hear Nero is home, hope he doesnt sniff out the tablets!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, im here  

sally hun, heres a bit of biology for you, chickens eggs dont come out there bum  
maybe they do and thats where us girls are going wrong lol

how is everyone?


----------



## Martha Moo

afternoon girls

sorry i havent really posted 
I am slacking arent i   

Maz u do make me    
have u noticed we now have bubbles and not bibbles   

kate hows u honey hows boo hope all is ok not long til u start to d/r

sally   for nero bless him
i dont know if it works for cats but i was told 2 weeks ago if u put the tablet in their mouths keep there mouths closed (so they cant spit it out!) and blow onto their nose they swallow, i personally think its a bit cruel and so havent tried it! 

Hope nero gets on ok at the vet what time is his appt?

how r u and the family? hope al is ok

lou hope ur ok and taking it easy when u can

good to hear jeanette is ok  

kellys how r u and bumps

Nic hope ur doing ok honey
heres hoping your next af comes sooner rather than later 

Emma and hayley hope that stimming is going ok
good luck for ur follie scans 

alexia hope u and bump are well

caz hope that d/r is going ok

ruth hope u and lil man is ok

anyone else i missed sorry but  and where r u  

well as for me...... (r u ready!)

I had a bad weekend with af pain (af hasnt arrived yet tho is due saturday i think)
also mothers day as u can imagine is a hard time but doubly hard as i always had bouncer and she used to come in with a card then come back with a present in a gift bag so was very down

Willow did buy me some thorntons and and itunes card though    

You know what they say about too many cooks well i tell ya its true
dh was trying to help me in the kitchen as i kept having dizzy spells 
and we both turned around at the same time and he elbowed me right on my nose and its fractured the hospital cant do anything with it for 7-10 days can u adam and eve it, its not the first time i have had a broken nose though and last time i had to have 3 ops to put it right so am hoping when it heals its ok

Dh asked this morning if i had heard anything about funding mmmm like he wouldnt know if i had
I think with everything that happened with bouncer its kind of taken a back seat whilst we are trying to cope with that dh is giving it til monday and if heard nothing then hes ringing them to chase it up

as for willow....... shes a bit of a tinker
she is on the whole very good and the only time she does anything indoors is if u shut her in a room by herself if u give her the freedom she doesnt do owt

we took her to see bouncers grave yesterday
we were supposed to have the memorial but it was snowing so it was cancelled
its snowing quite heavy atm so not sure about today either

Willow is off for her 2nd injection in just over an hour bless her shes asleep currently i keep checking cos if shes quiet shes prob up to no good  

steve is coming to collect us between 215 and 230 which is a relief cos she weighs 10kg now shes putting on about 1kg a week so we need to keep an eye on   

right best get on 
love to all and will pop back later
Emxx


----------



## Guest

yay i didnt notice that, bubbles are back  

sorry your af is being a nasty b!tch em  

xxx


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

No new news from me. Take my last pill today so assume af will be here soon and then I have a scan on the 27th March! It is going so fast! 

Nic - wooo hoo Af! I hope you are doing well - I will mail you soon.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi girls, very sad news from me i'm afraid   My 2nd hcg blood test yesterday showed that my levels have fallen from 57 to 49 so docs are unsure whether this will be an early mc or is an ectopic at this stage    Have to have another test tomorrow and a scan at some point depending on result. We're obviously devastated, it's so cruel to have this snatched away from us so soon after our long awaited BFP, but will be back and trying again asap!!    I feel fabsolutely fine, no pain, no bleeding, nothing! It's just a matter of more waiting AGAIN for an answer to this. We have a follow up appointment at Lister next Friday.

Hope you are all well? So sorry it's sad news from me    But i want to see lots of BFP's from all of you soon!

Lots of love and    Maria xxx


----------



## Guest

awww maria, dont give up hope hun.  ive got my fingers crossed that its just a blip for you babe


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls


sorry i never posted last night i was shattered when i got home just wanted dinner and bed. 
and yes kate my journey is 6 hours each way. its a long journey and exhausting but worth it. 

well all went well yesterday my lining is ice and thin so i was given my injection training while there and did my first jab last night at 9pm i found the mixing very easy and the jab not painful at all. i have to drink 2lts of water aday and go back up on friday for stims scan at 12pm. e/c is 30th (friday next week ) if all continues to go well. 

i found the way ok thank god after all that it soon came back .i had to see the horid nurse i hate and now have her full name.

Sally if you want to know how to do the injection training hun ill tell you.its so easy im on menopour 225iu so have to mix 3 powder with 1 water. Hubby doing the mixing and jab tonight so he feels involved lol. 

hope everyone else is ok. so sad to hear about Maria i really feel for her and feel guilty posting happy news.
good luck hun 

Jeanette thanks for the support from everyone.


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls. Check out my new ticker....... 

Had a call today from lena and my recipient is ahead of schedule, so my tx is starting on the 30th March! One week earlier! If all goes well e/c will be ther 18th or 20th April, depending on how I respond. So pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssse keep it crossed for me that I get somewhere this time! 

Cannot believe it!!

Also, all sorted regarding my email, feel much better now. 

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Jeanette hun i've posted for you on Lister thread    PLEASE do not feel guilty about your good news! It's fantastic and makes me very happy!!  

Maria xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maria hun im so sorry   I have been keping an eye on you on the lister thread too

Jeanette im so pleased that the jab went ok hun. I was worried about the mixing too. Good luck for friday

As for Nero he is a medical mystery   The vet today thought it could be pnumonia but his chest is totally clear   Even if it was asthma then there should have bn some sort of noise. He has got to take his steroids every other day now and still on the antibiotics. They want to see him next Tues and then after that x-ray him again to make sure there is nothing there before they stop tratment.

Maz im not sure where the egg comes from because they are so fat you cant see anything but feathers and im not gonna poke around to see  

Kate well done hun thats great news. My af is due anytime from 28th to 2nd april So we could be starting together although im on a cd1 start and have to do 21 days of d-reg  

Luv to all
sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Girls

i dont know if any of you would be intersted in taking part in the

ITS A KNOCKOUT QUIZ

where threads compete against each other til theres a winner

how about a team for the egg sharers

you can also safeguard your bubbles too!

all u need is a team of 6
4 players and 2 reserves

It will be lots of fun i can assure you!

have a think about it

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

no good news for me ladies....only got 2 dominate follies out of the 24.so theyve upt me dose again to now 225.i want it to happen !!!!!!all i want is 8!!!!next scan on friday which shall be on day 11 so im guessing that theyll make their mind up then to what is going to happen.i have many small follies aswell but theyre only around the 10mm mark.so disapointed.i feel like a failer... 

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Em, whats going on with the bubbles hun?? Why is someone taking them away??  

Hayley, have replied on the other thread hun. Dont give up hope yet, you have a good 2 days for those follies to grow. 

Sally, Im starting d/r on the 30th and they have said I should be able to start stimms on the 5th, so a week (ish) of d/r's alone for me, all going to plan that is!!  

xxxx


----------



## aweeze

A quickie from me for *Hayley* - I wouldn't lose heart hun. You are only on day 8 and it's most likely that the 22 slower growing ones will grow 1-2mm a day so you may need to stimm a little bit longer but it's quite possible because they have come on slower that the eggs in them will be of better quality than the eggs in the 2 dominant ones that have rushed ahead! My follies have always grown better in the second half of stimms than in the first so good luck hun   

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girls.


----------



## Guest

good morning  

how is everyone?


----------



## *kateag*

Morning maz. 

Just seen your ticker, are you quitting on the 1st That do be my 26th!


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning everyone  

I wish i was starting on cd21 coz that would be today   Oh well hopefully only a week to wait.
Got to tax my car later before the nasty chancellor puts the price up   . It happened last year i taxed the day after the budget and it was more expensive   So although dh doesnt get paid till tomorrow im gonna pay by cheque   Not getting stung twice  

Luv to all 
sally x x


----------



## Guest

yea kate hun, 1st of april will be the first day with no ciggies  

i cant believe how many peeps on here are younger than me! all my friends are older than me so ive always been 'the baby' of the group.
it takes a bit of getting used to being one of the oldies  

i cant believe how slow times going at the min   i only had my cons appt last mon but it feels like weeks ago.

come on april   im ready for ya  .

sally its strange, when i was gonna eggshare they were gonna start me on cd1 but now im just having ivf they are starting me on cd21.

who wants a laugh?
i was at my mums and my younger nieve sister  was asking questions about ivf.
i told her we are planning on having some eggs frozen (dint wanna confuse her by teaching her the word embryo) and told her that we called them frosties.
she said 'will they put them in a special tub so you dont eat them by accident?'
she thought that they would give them to me to put in my freezer  

i said that they are way too tiny to be seen by the naked eye and they stay in the clinics 'freezer'
to which she admited that she thought our eggs were the size of......frog spawn!  

then (this is funny) she said 'will you be able to go and see the baby whilst its growin?' so i said i dont understand what you mean, it will grow inside me like a normal baby.
she then admited that she thought it would grow in the test tube (even tho test tubes aint used)

THEN she said 'you will have to make sure the hospital know when you give birth that its an ivf baby.
i asked her why, she said  ' so they remember to take out the test tube before the baby comes out!' 

she is 19 years old!!!! but so involved in her own life she doesnt listen to everything going on around her (she has no common sense)     

i bet you thought you were reading the comments of a 9 yr old hey?


----------



## sallyanne1

Is she blond maz   Thats funny think even my kids know more than her bless her lol. As far as starting on cd1 when i went to see the cons he said he wanted to start me on cd21 but when i phoned the clinic the nurses wanted me on cd1 because they had someone in mind for me so im not sure if they have matched me with someone that will have her cycle at a sim time to me   My biggest worry is that after D-reg she wont be ready and i will have to carry on coz 21   days of stimmin is soooo long then 12 or so days of stimming. I will start anywhere from 28th- 2nd april but ec wont be till MAY  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey Maz! I can just picture your face when she said all that!!  

All this day 1 and day 21, what am I on then?? Im on the pill and I start d/r'ing on the last day of my pill, so does that make me a day 1??  

(Do I sound like your sister?!?!?!?!  )


----------



## Guest

kate, no you dont sound like her, she is one on her own  

i dont know what that would make you but im sure the pill contributes to dr so you will prob dr less than most?

sally, no she aint blonde shes dark haired, and very ignorant! even brandon knows more than her lol


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate i would think you would be on day 21 because after you stop taking the pill you usually start af a few days later and with you starting stimms on the 5th sound like it to me. I will be on d-reg for 21 days before i even get a scan  

Oh and im gonna start selinium and i found some that were dh's and they have vit a,c and e in too is that ok the selineum is 50ug is that enough? and should i be taking zinc too?

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmmmm, I never know the day 21 or day 1 thing!   Ah well, just gimme the drugs and I'm happy!  

We are going to the Isle of Wight on the 5th (the day they think I will need my baseline scan) so I may have to take a bag of needles, drugs and a sharps box with me!! Never one to travel light me!

Sally, do you like nuts and pineapple juice (or was it you that said you didnt??) cos they are good sources of selinium. Im not sure what the RDA is, but maybe posting on peer would be a good idea?? 

How come you 2 girlies (Maz and Sally) havent signed up for this quiz, come on, we could have us 3 and would only need 3 more......


----------



## Guest

kate underneath all this hairdye i am a natural blonde   i dont think i would do too well
(besides hubby pinches the comp when he gets home so i can only have short bouts on it  )

i found a nice pink gucci bag on ebay, perfect for carrying all our ivf stuff around, DH said 'computer says no!' but i want it i want it i want it!

i was sposed to have my hair coloured again on monday but brandon was poorly (suffers bouts of constipation) so im in the salon next monday and im having..........

my hair even darker (almost black) with big flashes of petrol through it (like a bright bluey green colour)
and to think up to 6 months ago i had been blonde for most of my life!!!!
i spose im what you would call artificial intelligence


----------



## *kateag*

NOW you are talking Maz! I am a handbag addict, gucci, fendi, prada my collection is endless, and I have NEVER thought of having a bag for my IVF stuff??           What happened there!!!

I think I may need to do some research now......!!

Come on Maz, join the quiz with me! Im all on my own!! 

Hair sounds lovely, I wish I could find a decent stylist, I had it cut last week, charged me £40 and it was EXACTLY the same as when I went in, not even classed as a trim! I really need it sorted out but Im scared of hairdressers now, they always seem to mess it up and NEVER listen.


----------



## Guest

when is this quiz? and how does it work?

im gonna be biased and say got to toni and guy  
the pricing is hard to understand but they are all qualified the same but the more you pay the more years experiance the stylist has had  

you are blonde aint ya oooo theres a lovely new colur called denim blue, flashes would look wicked on you


----------



## *kateag*

Quiz sometime in April, just put your name down on the list hun!!  

Im not blonde, Im a redhead me! No colour sticks to my head! Only thing that ever works is full on peroxide, hence why I avoid it!! 

Toni & Guy, not sure where my nearest is, will have to look. They dont all do mad wacky styles do they?!!? Im not that exciting!!!


----------



## Guest

no lol, they do exactly what you ask for. you can go in for a free consultation and discuss it with them. BUT if you wanna go wacky they will help lol


----------



## *kateag*

nah I'm wacky enough!!!

Im one of those fussy ones, want a nice style, but need to tie it up and its shoulder length so not much to play with! Its made wavy hair that needs the ghd's on it to look half decent!!!


----------



## allybee17

we got the call today!!!! the call that told us that we can now start Lena said that the doctors have agreed that even thou my CMV is still showing slightly active(they don't understand why) but to treat it as a negative result which mean  WERE MAKING BABIES    got appointment with GP 2morro to get pill period is due any day now so i can breath a sigh of relief we are finally on the move yeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaa so happy i could burst. DP took the call in work we work together i was bouncing around our post office  got some funny looks when i told every one we are about to start making a baby he he he  allyson x


----------



## *kateag*

Have replied to you on the other thread hun, but really pleased for you!!

Roll on   now!!! Have you got all your drugs? 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh blue flashes sounds nice. I have mine blonde and i got bright pink extensions in. My hairdresser is fantastic. Took me ages to find the right one but now i have and they cheap too  . As for the Quiz im ment to be signing up with the Derby girls but i dont think they are interested so im up 4 us eggie girls  
Allyson well done hun 

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Yay Sally put your name down on the list!!! COME ON GIRLIES!

Oh all this talk of hair is making me desperate to get it chopped again!! 

Maz did you get the bag?? Show us a pic!!
xxxx


----------



## allybee17

nope Kate no drugs yet Lena has just told me to give her ring when  arrives so i guess I'll get them then!! Lena told me to get 3 months supply of microgynon i have never been on the pill b4 in my life!!!!! feels very backwards to me that I'm going on it to hopefully get pregnant!!!!! but still glowing with excitement that I've finally got on the 1st step     Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

I know its the strangest thing in the world to get, but hey ho! They say they know what they are doing!  

I had to get 2 months worth and was on it for 2 weeks first time round, and again 2 months worth and on it for 3 weeks this time, so dont panic about how many you will have to take!!! 

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

i need to know about e2 levels.my blood test from yesturday was only 918 on day 8.is this really bad


----------



## sallyanne1

Im in for the thingy Kate i signed up    Cant belive bloody Gordon Brown an car tax   glad i got my car tax today. Poor Lily ran straight into the car door as i opened it and it knocked her off her feet. I was expecting to see blood but luckly just a bump. 

luv sally x x


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls

this is a plea for reassurance. just done my 3rd stim jab again it went really well.
worried though as think i may of done the last 2 jabs slightly to high i was told to inject below tummy button but looking at the previous marks on my tummy the others look in line with with it i didnt realise. will this affect my response to the drugs im now worrying again .

please help if you can 
Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89043.0

happy chatting 

Emxx


----------

